# CNC Slings Pro Staff thread 2



## hardbreak

*Pics*

Here are some pics of our products...


----------



## hardbreak

*pics 2*

bino loops, finger slings, scope covers....


----------



## hardbreak

pics 3


----------



## hardbreak

pics 3....


----------



## hardbreak

I apologize for the picture quality....I could not get the lighting right.


----------



## hardbreak

Staff members....feel free to add pics of your products for others that are interested.
Thanks!


----------



## newbster98

PM sent


----------



## Aaron Groce

PM sent


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## wsbark01

pm sent


----------



## Arrow

PM Sent.

Arrow


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for some great slings.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## ChaseK

Glad to be on board guys!


----------



## newbster98

Thanks for bringing me aboard I look forward to working with you guys and trying to help you grow anks for having Mr


----------



## wsbark01

*Thanks*

Thanks for putting my son on your staff! He is shooting in the Kentucky Blue grass Games sat and sun and I will let you know how he does.


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Hey guys, thanks for letting me be apart of something like this.


----------



## wsbark01

Day 1 of the Blue Grass Games and my son shot a 293. I think that he won his age group but will have to find out tomorrow when he shoot the 2nd round!


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for some great slings.


----------



## wsbark01

Scores were just posted and my son won the 1st place gold by over 100 points. Getting ready to leave for the 2nd day of the shoot. I am hopping for the same result as yesterday!


----------



## newbster98

You tell your son the CNC pro staff said good luck aim small and shoot straight


----------



## johnh1720

wsbark01 said:


> Scores were just posted and my son won the 1st place gold by over 100 points. Getting ready to leave for the 2nd day of the shoot. I am hopping for the same result as yesterday!


Tell your son good job from one staffer to another.


----------



## wsbark01

newbster98 said:


> You tell your son the CNC pro staff said good luck aim small and shoot straight





johnh1720 said:


> Tell your son good job from one staffer to another.


Thanks Guys!! He shot again today in the unknown class and shot a 290 with a miss!!!! He loves to shoot and is not to far from out shooting me. I am not 
100% sure if he won but I'll let you know when I find out!!

Again Thanks!!


----------



## wsbark01

*Here are a few pics!!*

Here are my 2 boys. Tanner is the oldest and Ty is the one riding the bear!


----------



## wsbark01

Just got the results and Tanner won his second gold medal! So he ran the table this weekend for his age group!


----------



## hardbreak

Congratulations to Tanner Baker and Mason Tompkins for their shooting at the Blue Grass Games this last weekend! Way to go!


----------



## hardbreak

Wes, thank you for the pics and for keeping us updated!


----------



## newbster98

Well its come this weekend is the biggest weekend of the year. I'm shooting the bow hunter happening at sunrise ski resort in Greer Az which is the final leg of the western states triple crown I'm shooting all new equipment this leg new bow new release so I'm a little nervous. Wish me luck.....


----------



## johnh1720

newbster98 said:


> Well its come this weekend is the biggest weekend of the year. I'm shooting the bow hunter happening at sunrise ski resort in Greer Az which is the final leg of the western states triple crown I'm shooting all new equipment this leg new bow new release so I'm a little nervous. Wish me luck.....


Good luck to you out there.


----------



## hardbreak

Good luck!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## corpralbarn

PM sent!


----------



## yanks56150

pm sent


----------



## BEAR FOOT

*pm sent*

looking for good slings to sell with quick turn arround.


----------



## hardbreak

you got em n they be at ur door shortly


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Great Slings lets keep it going


----------



## hardbreak

Lots of great prostaff members lets get some pics up


----------



## johnh1720

I'll get mine up tomorrow morning.


----------



## newbster98

Just got home from the bow hunter happening and trying to dry off it rained hard the hole weekend and i didnt shoot that great but took 20th overall for the western states triple crown out 64 shooters in my class I'm happy with my overall and can't wait for next year


----------



## johnh1720

newbster98 said:


> Just got home from the bow hunter happening and trying to dry off it rained hard the hole weekend and i didnt shoot that great but took 20th overall for the western states triple crown out 64 shooters in my class I'm happy with my overall and can't wait for next year


Congratulations to you.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

congrats newbster!


----------



## psefan

Pm sent


----------



## Highball

Got my new slings in...and FAST! Got them mounted up and took a few pictures. The green weave really matches my Accomplice 34 well. Thanks for everything Chad and Chey!

Green/Black Weave

















Black/Light Silver King Cobra (looks white only because of the bright sun and flash)


----------



## psefan

ttt ...........congrats :RockOn:


----------



## hardbreak

WOW HIGHBALL THOSE LOOK SWEET ON YOUR BOW.... wonder who made them....lol

man with our slings looking like that and the compliments we get i can't believe we are not getting our doors broke down lately

lol ........ build it and they will come


----------



## johnh1720

hardbreak said:


> WOW HIGHBALL THOSE LOOK SWEET ON YOUR BOW.... wonder who made them....lol
> 
> man with our slings looking like that and the compliments we get i can't believe we are not getting our doors broke down lately
> 
> lol ........ build it and they will come


Have patientice grasshopper. Your time is coming soon.:wink:


----------



## buckeye_girl

bump for you


----------



## psefan

bump


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr

Just ordered 12. Big thanks to Chad and Chey on the great service!


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## bcampbell_asa

*slings*

great looking slings.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for a great slingmaker and buddy.


----------



## ChaseK

Got my slings the other day! Great work guys!

Thanks a lot. Ill get with yall about the lil lanyard piece in a day or 2.


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

Glad you all like them. We will be leaving in the morning for a long weekend. If we don't get back to you during the weekend, then I will on Tuesday!


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

hardbreak said:


> Glad you all like them. We will be leaving in the morning for a long weekend. If we don't get back to you during the weekend, then I will on Tuesday!


Have a good weekend Chad.


----------



## hardbreak

ttt.... we are down south .... n it raining.... nice


----------



## Highball

Hanging out at Knights Inn/Wabash Inn. Ready to shoot tomorrow!


----------



## johnh1720

hardbreak said:


> ttt.... we are down south .... n it raining.... nice


I'll send you some of our sunshine lol.


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

lookin good today no rain in sight .... cardinals playin good.... another game tomorrow


----------



## YankeeRebel

Money sent for the Wrist Slings Chad. Thanx buddy. :thumb:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## monsterbuck780

awesome slings


----------



## Highball

Shot the R100 in Wabash this weekend. Had a great time and had quite a few looks at the sling. PM me some regular pricing and I may be able to drum you up a couple orders.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the best slings.


----------



## psefan

ttt for chad and chey


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for some great slings.


----------



## Game Glide

Best of luck in the startup
The product looks cool!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Highball

Anyone else have pics of their slings or color combos??? Let's show them off!


----------



## wsbark01

Got the slings today and they look great!!!! Tanner is PUMPED cause "They got skulls on them!!!" Thanks and I should be getting a hold of you on some sales after this weekend I hope!


----------



## hardbreak

up for the morning


----------



## Hanesie

nice looking slings !!


----------



## Hanesie

slings look awesome!


----------



## psefan

bump


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Can't wait to get mine in the mail. So excited.


----------



## johnh1720

*pics*

Here are some pics of my sling.


----------



## Hanesie

Glad to be on Board ! cant wait to get my first 2 slings !!


----------



## hardbreak

Horses&Hunting said:


> Can't wait to get mine in the mail. So excited.



i thought you should have had yours by now.... let me know in a couple days if do not arrive they left quite a few days ago


----------



## chevyman82

PM Sent


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Highball

johnh1720 said:


> Here are some pics of my sling.


That looks good!


----------



## ChaseK

Broke in my sling yesterday getting my bow all in tune again! Its driving tacks and looks good. The red/white/black combo looks real good and will even better when I get my new Wolfden strings.


----------



## hardbreak

how bout some pics u guys there is a lot of u staff members.... pics pics pics....lol


----------



## psefan

Im still waiting for the omen to come in... You should have recieved my payment today or tomarrow.


----------



## Highball

Slings in action:


















Pay no attention to the ugly guy behind the bow...I have no idea who that is! :wink:

I probably have better pix at home


----------



## hardbreak

Looks great! Thanks for pics Logan!


----------



## hardbreak

Chase, glad you like them.....post pics when you get your strings on!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Back up for some nice products


----------



## psefan

ttt for the team


----------



## johnh1720

C'mon staffers let's see some pics!


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

up for the night for a great team


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Got my slings, they look awesome. I took a pic with my phone but its not that great. But I'll post it anyhow. Will get a better one on sunday. I've been super busy. Thanks guys.


----------



## hardbreak

awesome glad you like


----------



## johnh1720

Horses&Hunting said:


> Got my slings, they look awesome. I took a pic with my phone but its not that great. But I'll post it anyhow. Will get a better one on sunday. I've been super busy. Thanks guys.
> 
> View attachment 831313



Lookin good!


----------



## wsbark01

*Got the slings in!*

I got my son's slings in and finally got around to take some pics! He loves the sling and everyone loves the clear skullz!!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

wsbark01 said:


> I got my son's slings in and finally got around to take some pics! He loves the sling and everyone loves the clear skullz!!!!!


That is sharp!


----------



## hardbreak

Looks great! Glad you all like them!


----------



## Just Dave

ttt

PM sent on colors. Looking forward to the new slings!


----------



## hardbreak

Congrats to Ben Baker who just came in 2nd place at the Ontario Summer Games. It is a mini olympics with 3500 athletes and 40 some events.


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr

Chad,

Can you do something like this?


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr

What do you think on this?


----------



## hardbreak

ok staffers we just got more colors
lost camo
solar orange
golden rod
pink camo
neon pink camo
rose pink 

there are 40 colors to choose from now but those are colors that are shipping plus the regular colors... but soon we will have every color in stock to meet any needs out there
the release slings are gonna change as well... just ordered new part to make it easier to adjust

so for those of you out there that have been working and pushing the product we thank you deeply
hope to have some stuff to show you in the near future plus we are working on a logo decal for you plus other things

cncslings is growing faster and faster everyday and getting more saturated in the u.s.
so thank you again
keep the good work... you know who you are


----------



## wsbark01

hardbreak said:


> ok staffers we just got more colors
> lost camo
> solar orange
> golden rod
> pink camo
> neon pink camo
> rose pink
> 
> there are 40 colors to choose from now but those are colors that are shipping plus the regular colors... but soon we will have every color in stock to meet any needs out there
> the release slings are gonna change as well... just ordered new part to make it easier to adjust
> 
> so for those of you out there that have been working and pushing the product we thank you deeply
> hope to have some stuff to show you in the near future plus we are working on a logo decal for you plus other things
> 
> cncslings is growing faster and faster everyday and getting more saturated in the u.s.
> so thank you again
> keep the good work... you know who you are


That is Great!!!! Are you looking at shooter patches for the staffers?


----------



## hardbreak

possibly


----------



## Highball

Sounds good. I'm happy to help out when, and where, I can.


----------



## johnh1720

hardbreak said:


> ok staffers we just got more colors
> lost camo
> solar orange
> golden rod
> pink camo
> neon pink camo
> rose pink
> 
> there are 40 colors to choose from now but those are colors that are shipping plus the regular colors... but soon we will have every color in stock to meet any needs out there
> the release slings are gonna change as well... just ordered new part to make it easier to adjust
> 
> so for those of you out there that have been working and pushing the product we thank you deeply
> hope to have some stuff to show you in the near future plus we are working on a logo decal for you plus other things
> 
> cncslings is growing faster and faster everyday and getting more saturated in the u.s.
> so thank you again
> keep the good work... you know who you are




This is good to hear Chad. Got some prototypes of the project we talked about. I will send you one.


----------



## wsbark01

johnh1720 said:


> This is good to hear Chad. Got some prototypes of the project we talked about. I will send you one.



You got to fill us in on this special project!!!!!!!!! Don't tease us like this!!:tongue:


----------



## Highball

Hope everyone's having a good weekend. I'm still on the mend from being an idiot and playing 18 holes of golf in 100+ heat yesterday.


----------



## johnh1720

wsbark01 said:


> You got to fill us in on this special project!!!!!!!!! Don't tease us like this!!:tongue:


You will see soon.:wink:


----------



## Highball

I'm still looking for my idea to come through! :wink:


----------



## psefan

ttt congrats to all on all the staff shooters on any shoots you may have, im on vacation with the family. Chad and Chey Il send that item when i get back home. Call if you need any thing.....Have a good weekend to all


----------



## psefan

bump


----------



## wsbark01

Back to page 1!


----------



## psefan

ttt
:tongue:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for Chad and Chey.


----------



## Just Dave

ttt
waitin' on my slings. Thanks again Guys!


----------



## psefan

a suprise is coming:tongue:


----------



## psefan

new decals Il have better pictures tomarrow,sorry for the small size.


----------



## wsbark01

psefan said:


> new decals Il have better pictures tomarrow,sorry for the small size.


Nice!!!


----------



## Just Dave

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Highball

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## psefan

The Offical Decal Of CnC Bow Slings


----------



## Highball

psefan said:


> The Offical Decal Of CnC Bow Slings


Looks sharp!


----------



## johnh1720

psefan said:


> The Offical Decal Of CnC Bow Slings


Lookin good!


----------



## psefan

Thanks guys


----------



## chevyman82

Smoking hot


----------



## sc4x4truck

bump for a grat product


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the best slings.


----------



## Highball

Who's ready to get a little blood on their CNC slings!??? 3 1/2 weeks `til I start filling the freezer. I need to do some major doe wreckage on our property this year so I'm thinking of donating a few whole deer to our Share the Harvest program since I can't possibly eat more than 2-3 deer a year.


----------



## psefan

I am but im still waiting on my omen to come in. So that means i may have to use my x-force ss. .Rather kill a deer with the new one though.


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr

Destroyer 350 Sling


----------



## johnh1720

IndianaDeerHntr said:


> Destroyer 350 Sling



Looks good.


----------



## psefan

lookin good


----------



## hardbreak

Highball said:


> Who's ready to get a little blood on their CNC slings!??? 3 1/2 weeks `til I start filling the freezer. I need to do some major doe wreckage on our property this year so I'm thinking of donating a few whole deer to our Share the Harvest program since I can't possibly eat more than 2-3 deer a year.


dude i would help you thin some deer out:angel::angel::angel::wink:

we have til oct 1 ourselves


----------



## onetohunt

pm sent


----------



## johnh1720

Anybody else got any pics?


----------



## Just Dave

As soon as we get ours, pics will be posted.


----------



## psefan

good morning to everyone. me to il post when mine come in.


----------



## wsbark01

Here is Tanner with the 2 Gold medals that he won in the Kentucky Bluegrass State Games back in July!


----------



## ChaseK

wsbark01 said:


> Here is Tanner with the 2 Gold medals that he won in the Kentucky Bluegrass State Games back in July!


Awesome man!

Tell him congrats!


----------



## Horses&Hunting

I having a hard time believing how comfy these slings are. I'm so use to my old one digging into my wrist. But these things are unreal. Its like its not even there. Great job guys. Keep up the good work.


----------



## hardbreak

we aim to please....let us know if u need more or anyone wants any


----------



## sc4x4truck

Up Up and away to the top


----------



## psefan

hows stl .......up to the top for cnc


----------



## sc4x4truck

Back to the top for the best slings out there


----------



## dogguy

Nice decal..when can we expect them for our truck and bow cases..ha!
Here is a photo of Benjamin from his recent shoot at the Ontario Summer Games sporting his CNC Sling. Ben was the youngest archer at twelve shooting in the sixteen and under division. Ben was successful in obtaining a silver medal. Sling looks great on the Mathews Z7.
Enjoy!
Shane


----------



## johnh1720

dogguy said:


> Nice decal..when can we expect them for our truck and bow cases..ha!
> Here is a photo of Benjamin from his recent shoot at the Ontario Summer Games sporting his CNC Sling. Ben was the youngest archer at twelve shooting in the sixteen and under division. Ben was successful in obtaining a silver medal. Sling looks great on the Mathews Z7.
> Enjoy!
> Shane


Looks good!


----------



## psefan

and ttt on more time


----------



## martin_hottie

All the pics are looking great! Glad you all like them. 

Chad may have had to fix the truck on his birthday  and miss the Vortex Open, but at least he got to go to the Cardinals game . 

I believe I got everyone pm'd back and the new shipment of cord and the new colors have arrived!


----------



## onetohunt

Thanks for the opportunity!!:thumbs_upLook forward to working with guys!!


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

martin_hottie said:


> All the pics are looking great! Glad you all like them.
> 
> Chad may have had to fix the truck on his birthday  and miss the Vortex Open, but at least he got to go to the Cardinals game .
> 
> I believe I got everyone pm'd back and the new shipment of cord and the new colors have arrived!


Chey,
How about posting a list of all the colors available.:wink:


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Highball

One more day til I am bow-less. Sending it out for new strings and a tune. Probably be gone about 4 weeks so it'll be nearly October before I can hit the woods.  I'm happy to finally be getting a decent set of strings back on and knowing that I'm getting the bow's full potential but sad that I'm missing the 1st week of bow season.


----------



## psefan

Chad n Chey that package is in the mail.......


----------



## martin_hottie

Here is the color chart as of now.

Black 
White
Red 
Burgundy
Scarlett 
Purple
Hot Pink 
Pink
Midnight Blue 
Royal Blue
Colonial Blue 
Kelly Green
Hunter Green 
Olive Drab
Neon Green 
Orange
Solar Orange 
Neon Yellow
Goldenrod 
Chocolate Brown
Coyote Brown 
Tan
Silver Grey 
Charcoal Grey
Pink Camo 
Hot Pink Camo
Lost Camo 
Woodland Camo
Desert Camo 
ACU Green Digital Camo



Other colors coming soon. If there are any colors you would like to see us carry let us know.


----------



## hardbreak

All staff please make sure that I have your email addresses. Thanks.


----------



## Just Dave

PM sent on the e-mail. How much are the window stickers?


----------



## psefan

pm sent


----------



## ChaseK

Whats the Lost Camo look like?

I need a new sling for my M7. Trying to decide on color scheme though haha.


----------



## psefan

Chase it looks pretty cool.


----------



## johnh1720

martin_hottie said:


> Here is the color chart as of now.
> 
> Black
> White
> Red
> Burgundy
> Scarlett
> Purple
> Hot Pink
> Pink
> Midnight Blue
> Royal Blue
> Colonial Blue
> Kelly Green
> Hunter Green
> Olive Drab
> Neon Green
> Orange
> Solar Orange
> Neon Yellow
> Goldenrod
> Chocolate Brown
> Coyote Brown
> Tan
> Silver Grey
> Charcoal Grey
> Pink Camo
> Hot Pink Camo
> Lost Camo
> Woodland Camo
> Desert Camo
> ACU Green Digital Camo
> 
> 
> 
> Other colors coming soon. If there are any colors you would like to see us carry let us know.




Great selection of colors.


----------



## hardbreak

*Pics requested*

Hot Pink Camo, Hot Pink, Black
Lost Camo, Chocolate & Black
Black & Hot Pink


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Great looking slings. Everybody wants some, I want some too.. sorry for the VanHalen reference


----------



## hardbreak

lol that's okay Pete. I'm finishing yours up now.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

I sent you an email earlier give me a call when you get a chance.


----------



## psefan

Nikki wants the pink and blk (bottom picture) When you have time. Everyone wants the hottest slings in town...........awesome.....:thumbs_up hows mine coming


----------



## hardbreak

I'll send hers with yours. Give Chad a call tonight.


----------



## Hanesie

you guys should add "TEAL" to match the Mathews Damper Kits !!!

If you get TEAL, Ill take one in Teal and Black. 

The 3 Samples above look AWESOME by the way !!


----------



## onetohunt

Great Looking Slings!!:thumbs_up


----------



## psefan

ttt for the night


----------



## ChaseK

Chad/Chey did the link show up on my PM to the sling I wanted? Looked awesome and think it'll go well with the flame strings on my M7.

Let me know and Ill Paypal it!


----------



## hardbreak

ChaseK said:


> Chad/Chey did the link show up on my PM to the sling I wanted? Looked awesome and think it'll go well with the flame strings on my M7.
> 
> Let me know and Ill Paypal it!


not a problem at all that an easy one....blk orange n red...easy peasy

itll be done


----------



## johnh1720

Those are some great lookin slings.:wink:


----------



## ChaseK

hardbreak said:


> not a problem at all that an easy one....blk orange n red...easy peasy
> 
> itll be done


Good deal. Figured so weren't sure how the all black main part is done is all. 

I'll post some pics when it comes in!!


----------



## psefan

up to the top


----------



## johnh1720

ChaseK said:


> Good deal. Figured so weren't sure how the all black main part is done is all.
> 
> I'll post some pics when it comes in!!


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## onetohunt

back up


----------



## psefan

and up


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for Chad and Chey.


----------



## wsbark01

ttt


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the best slings.


----------



## psefan

morning bump


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

up up up


----------



## dogguy

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the best slings.


----------



## ChaseK

Page 6!

Post up some pics guys!


----------



## onetohunt

Can't wait to get mine in! Thanks Chad and Chey!


----------



## psefan

picked up my omen today .......awesome bow i love it .... now i need my skull slings to match lol


----------



## hardbreak

I have been working on slings non stop and soon as I figure out how to post pics on this new set up, I will post pics of some of the ones that were mailed out today.


----------



## ChaseK

hardbreak said:


> I have been working on slings non stop and soon as I figure out how to post pics on this new set up, I will post pics of some of the ones that were mailed out today.


Ill post pics of mine when it comes through the mailbox! Got several new things adding to the M7. It otta be deadly!


----------



## johnh1720

hardbreak said:


> I have been working on slings non stop and soon as I figure out how to post pics on this new set up, I will post pics of some of the ones that were mailed out today.


Cool it will be nice to see what you have been up to.:wink:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## psefan

mine are awesome.....i love the skulls


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

psefan said:


> mine are awesome.....i love the skulls


Lets see some pics.


----------



## ChaseK

How long all yall got til the season opens?

Im at 8 days! Ill be in the tree Sat-Tues opening week. Hoping to get some pics to post of my new sling after drawin some blood!


----------



## hardbreak

Our season starts Oct. 1.....still another month


----------



## dogguy

Season opened yesterday here....too hot to hunt...hoping it will cool down in the next week or two.
Shane


----------



## Hanesie

ours doesnt start until october 2nd here in PA. thats a good thing because its 88 degrees here today !


----------



## Highball

We start on the 15th but it will probably be the end of the month before I can get out to hunt.


----------



## ChaseK

Back home(N GA) its been in the 60s for the low but this weekend its supposed to be down around 55 and barely 70s for the high! Hoping it stays like that and some rain passes through midweek so Ill have some good conditions for opening weekend. Club members have had some good bucks on camera but if its brown its down! Im ready to break in the M7!


----------



## psefan

I wish it was open here......like Chad said not till oct 1 here


----------



## wsbark01

Saturday here in Kentucky, but my son has a shoot so I will be with him!!


----------



## Hanesie

*CNC Slings*

Guys, pictures dont do these slings justice. These are awesome !! Quality is A+++ and you cant beat the price !!

Everyone should have one !


----------



## hardbreak

Glad you like them!


----------



## johnh1720

Hanesie said:


> Guys, pictures dont do these slings justice. These are awesome !! Quality is A+++ and you cant beat the price !!
> 
> Everyone should have one !


Looks great.


----------



## johnh1720

lunchtime bump


----------



## Viper_ed

Chad, it was great talking with you. Hope you found a sharper knife. I'll see you in a couple weeks, have a safe trip. Ed


----------



## hardbreak

ttt for the morning....hope everyone is enjoying the weather


----------



## Hanesie

Weather isnt so nice over here in PA today, high of 55 and chance of rain. 88 yesterday, no idea whats going on with the weather

did see a Monster buck last night tho ! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ChaseK

Hanesie said:


> Weather isnt so nice over here in PA today, high of 55 and chance of rain. 88 yesterday, no idea whats going on with the weather
> 
> did see a Monster buck last night tho ! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Im hoping opening weekend will be good as far as the weather down here! Im drivin 6 hours back home an hope to climb a tree once or twice while im there. Has been lows in the 60s and highs around 80 but maybe some rain will push through aroune wednesday and pull some cooler air in! Ill enjoy it anyways haha


----------



## johnh1720

ChaseK said:


> Im hoping opening weekend will be good as far as the weather down here! Im drivin 6 hours back home an hope to climb a tree once or twice while im there. Has been lows in the 60s and highs around 80 but maybe some rain will push through aroune wednesday and pull some cooler air in! Ill enjoy it anyways haha


Good luck.


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

Went yesterday and donated a bunch of stuff to the DNR Youth Dove Hunt, and helped out there all day. Now to get busy working on slings for the other shoots we have this month.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Happy holiday to all.


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Just Dave

hardbreak said:


> Went yesterday and donated a bunch of stuff to the DNR Youth Dove Hunt, and helped out there all day. Now to get busy working on slings for the other shoots we have this month.


That's a very cool thing you did. Hope you guys were able to enjoy your holiday.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Got mine in the mail today cant wait to put them on after work pics to follow


----------



## Highball

Anybody started hunting yet?


----------



## onetohunt

pm sent


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## ChaseK

Got my sling today! Looks freakin sweet!

Thanks for the great service!

BTT for the best!


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ChaseK said:


> Got my sling today! Looks freakin sweet!
> 
> Thanks for the great service!
> 
> BTT for the best!


Looks real good.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## wsbark01

*A few new pics!!*

Look at the slings in action!!!

Tanner took 1st in his class at a local archery competition that was shot over a 5 week span! Also, his little brother shot at only 4 yrs old!









A tree stand shot!









Me! I took 3rd!









What about the form here?


----------



## Highball

Nice pics!


----------



## johnh1720

wsbark01 said:


> Look at the slings in action!!!
> 
> Tanner took 1st in his class at a local archery competition that was shot over a 5 week span! Also, his little brother shot at only 4 yrs old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tree stand shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me! I took 3rd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the form here?




Lookin good.


----------



## onetohunt

I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Just Dave

Very nice pics wsbark01.


----------



## psefan

morning everyone


----------



## hardbreak

All staff members I have email addresses for, you should have received an email. Those of you who did not receive this email needs to contact me with your email address.

Thank you.


----------



## hardbreak

Pics are looking good! Keep posting them!!! :set1_applaud:


----------



## ChaseK

Here's an in the field pic for ya Chad!


----------



## hardbreak

sweet


----------



## johnh1720

ChaseK said:


> Here's an in the field pic for ya Chad!


Nice photo.


----------



## Hanesie

what kind of release is he using??


----------



## Just Dave

Just received mine in the mail. They look awesome, and my son and I are going to work on sighting in our bows with our new Muzzy broadheads, getting ready for thursday. Thank you very much Chad and Chey!:thumbs_up


----------



## hardbreak

Glad you like them! Post pics when you can!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Highball

Good luck to any the Missouri staffers getting out today. Be sure to post up pix and stories when you get back in!


----------



## hardbreak

Highball said:


> Good luck to any the Missouri staffers getting out today. Be sure to post up pix and stories when you get back in!


Yes Please do......for those of us who don't get to hunt until Oct. 1!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

awful quiet out there.... hmmmm wondering if there any deer pics yet for the year..... any bucks down yet


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Some pictures of my sling from my stand. Great sling Chad.


----------



## hardbreak

good quality pics pete.... new pic coming up of a hat we had made to show off in indiana this weekend


----------



## hardbreak

*Hat*










What ya think?


----------



## johnh1720

hardbreak said:


> View attachment 899571
> 
> 
> 
> What ya think?


I want one.


----------



## Highball

hardbreak said:


> View attachment 899571
> 
> 
> 
> What ya think?


Those are awesome!


----------



## animal killer

i love my 2 slings i got. will be hunting this weekend in MN for a week and then off to SD for a spot and stalk mule deer hunt.


----------



## psefan

i like the hat wheres mine lol good job guys....


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## Highball

I'm out of work for the next couple weeks so I'm hoping I can put a couple on the ground while I'm off.


----------



## Highball

Tried to get out this morning but checked the radar when I got to the gas station since the rain was picking up. A steady stream of red blobs stretching across the state and heading right over me sent me back to bed.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the best slings.


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

hey folks .... there must be something going on ... don't hear from anyone anymore... let us know what is going on out there
we have picked up a few dealers from shooters ... not a lot but a few .... looking for dealers and/or reps to help push these slings global... already working with a rep in 7 other countries and wanting to make our way into all but it takes help from people like you to show them why we are a great company and what we have to offer

let us know if there is anything you would like us to try and come up with and we will see what we can do
thanks


----------



## Highball

My mod duties at shootingstaff.com, looking for work, and trying to find a couple minutes to hunt have been keeping me pretty busy lately and not able to post on here a whole lot. I've had a few conversations with my local shop owner about picking up a few to try. Still working on him. He's pretty slow to pull the trigger. PM headed your way.


----------



## johnh1720

hardbreak said:


> hey folks .... there must be something going on ... don't hear from anyone anymore... let us know what is going on out there
> we have picked up a few dealers from shooters ... not a lot but a few .... looking for dealers and/or reps to help push these slings global... already working with a rep in 7 other countries and wanting to make our way into all but it takes help from people like you to show them why we are a great company and what we have to offer
> 
> let us know if there is anything you would like us to try and come up with and we will see what we can do
> thanks


I got the one shop we talked about for sure. Waiting to hear back from 4 others. I'll call you this week sometime.


----------



## Hindustan Hick

PM sent hope to hear back from you soon.


----------



## Highball

It's a good thing Missouri has unlimited antlerless tags. I held out for a big one with my bow all last year and blanked. Tonight, I wasn't doing home empty handed no matter the size.










Now that I've got some fresh meat for the table it's time to be a little more selective.


----------



## hardbreak

Nice! Still waiting to get to go out!!!!!!!! :archer:


----------



## hardbreak

*What do you think???*





















Flat braid & Survival Bracelet


----------



## johnh1720

Highball said:


> It's a good thing Missouri has unlimited antlerless tags. I held out for a big one with my bow all last year and blanked. Tonight, I wasn't doing home empty handed no matter the size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've got some fresh meat for the table it's time to be a little more selective.


Congrats.


----------



## johnh1720

hardbreak said:


> View attachment 902972
> View attachment 902970
> View attachment 902969
> 
> 
> Flat braid & Survival Bracelet


Can you do 2 colors on the survival bracelets?


----------



## hardbreak

yes....planning on posting that one tomorrow


----------



## johnh1720

What are the prices going to be on the survival bracelets?


----------



## hardbreak

2 color pic


----------



## Highball

For those who haven't got in a stand yet...let me rub it in just a little!


----------



## hardbreak

dude thats just wrong


----------



## johnh1720

Highball said:


> For those who haven't got in a stand yet...let me rub it in just a little!


Looks delicious!


----------



## hardbreak

morning all


----------



## johnh1720

hardbreak said:


> morning all


Morning to you.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

pics of new scope/pin covers coming today


----------



## ChaseK

hardbreak said:


> pics of new scope/pin covers coming today


Sweet! Got a new sight coming so Ill prolly have one of them from ya!


----------



## onetohunt

These slings are top notch and made to last. Great colors!


----------



## Highball

Things just can't stop dying around me! :wink:










Sorry for the pix quality, it's from my iPhone. If I have some good pix from my camera I'll post them later.


----------



## hardbreak

dude thats awesome... man i wish it was time to hunt.... no wonder no deer in the area today... tomorrow be better now


----------



## Just Dave

Got a few pics today of our new CNC slings while we were hunting, or should I say bird watching.


----------



## Highball

Looks good!


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Highball

Back to page 1!


----------



## psefan

Was that purple and yellow cord....... Thats vikings colors i want one.....lol. This is going to be along week(till oct 1)


----------



## hardbreak

actually it was purple n goldenrod.... n yes those are viking colors... also school colors here

if anyone wants them they can pick a couple colors .... they will have a shooters price as well


----------



## johnh1720

Just Dave said:


> View attachment 905192
> View attachment 905193
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few pics today of our new CNC slings while we were hunting, or should I say bird watching.


Lookin good.


----------



## ChaseK

Congrats on the kills highball!

Man I got an itchy trigger finger! Somethings gonna take a ride in the truck here real soon if I have a say in it! lol


On a bad note I cut the piss out of my hand today with a machete while trimming trees for a buddy when we were movin stands. Cut pretty deep and prolly shoulda went to the hospital but luckily I had some gauze and a few bandaids to put on it. Then I wrapped trail marking tape around all that to help hold pressure on it and topped it off with a medical glove lol. We got that stand moved though hah. Doubt I can pull my bow back for at least a week but Im gonna try...


----------



## hardbreak

didnt ur mama tell u not to play with sharp objects...lol... sry couldnt resist n sry to hear it hope u ok


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

23 hours until hunting season :whoo:


----------



## psefan

ya and im workin a double shift on fri single on sat and a double on sun........ wont hunt till mon night


----------



## hardbreak

Understand that. We will be having a booth at the Spoon River Drive this weekend and next, so it's pretty much out for us until the 3rd weekend. But still....almost there!!!!


----------



## inline6power

still looking for members?


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Did you get the present I sent out to you


----------



## Highball

Good luck to those whose season opens tomorrow.


----------



## hardbreak

TY Logan! :archer:


----------



## hardbreak

Pete.... sry we have been so busy. Yes we did get our presents and can't wait to use them as soon as we can!!!! Already been showing them off. Will get you pics soon! :moose2:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

hardbreak said:


> Pete.... sry we have been so busy. Yes we did get our presents and can't wait to use them as soon as we can!!!! Already been showing them off. Will get you pics soon! :moose2:


Good Luck if you get out this weekend


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the best slings.


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt buy'em up great slings


----------



## ChaseK

Chad an Chey-

Yall got anything on the ground yet?!

Good luck!!!


----------



## hardbreak

GRRRRRRR no .... had a show we have to do this weekend and next... buttttttttt i plan on trying to get out during the week cause i have enough time after work to hit the woods for a couple hours... we shall see


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## psefan

Chad you need anymore staff, a buddy would like to be on staff , he films for archers choice tv show when they need extra help. He wants a sling with the hoyt enblem. thanks let me know.


----------



## hardbreak

ya we have room on staff the hoyt emblem is gonna be the hard part... but let me know


----------



## johnh1720

ttt nice to see you teaming with Ken.:wink:


----------



## hardbreak

ty John for sending him to us!


----------



## hardbreak

Hunting season has begun. Now it is time to start thinking of those stocking stuffers and Secret Santa gifts. We all know how all those boys and girls love to have new product on their bows right?????? Stocking stuffer sale starting....:grinch:


----------



## johnh1720

What about us parents? Can you stuff our stockings also? lol


----------



## onetohunt

TTT for the best slings in the business. These slings are top notch made with top notch material.


----------



## johnh1720

onetohunt said:


> TTT for the best slings in the business. These slings are top notch made with top notch material.


Well said.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## hilbilyhunter

shout out for 
CNC Slings from Roughcreek Productions Team!!!! I have a couple more slings to throw with my order will call tomorow am !!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt You get anything today Chad?


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for Chad and Chey.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

pm sent


----------



## hardbreak

pms answered and new staff added...welcome rednecbowhunter


----------



## inline6power

Ttt for a great product and even better people


----------



## johnh1720

Wlecome to the team rednecbowhunter.


----------



## hardbreak

Welcome inline6power to the staff!


----------



## inline6power

hardbreak said:


> Welcome inline6power to the staff!


thanks chad. look forward to talking with you after i get back from idaho. ttt by the way lol .


----------



## psefan

welcome aboard guys


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr

Welcome inline6power!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

hardbreak said:


> pms answered and new staff added...welcome rednecbowhunter


Thanks guys cant wait to get mine. Now I just got to figure out colors. LOL


----------



## Highball

Welcome aboard everyone. You'll be hard pressed to find a better product or nicer people to work with than Chad and Chey!


----------



## johnh1720

Highball said:


> Welcome aboard everyone. You'll be hard pressed to find a better product or nicer people to work with than Chad and Chey!


I second that.


----------



## bucks/bulls

sent ya a pm chad


----------



## Just Dave

johnh1720 said:


> I second that.


and I'll third it!  Awesome products!


----------



## hardbreak

Thanks all! :wink:


----------



## hardbreak

Bucks/Bulls pm returned


----------



## rednecbowhunter

ttt


----------



## psefan

Hey Chad i have an idea ill pm or call ya soon,


----------



## wsbark01

Changing strings on my bow, can you get any Superman emblems? Let me know!


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

Wes, I will see what I can do!


----------



## hardbreak

Welcome to all the new staff! :welcomesign:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## bucks/bulls

Cnc newbie prostaffer,thanks guys for havn me part of the team here!


----------



## wsbark01

Let me know on the Superman thing Chad! I am thinking yellow, red, and blue on the sling with the Superman emblem!


----------



## firerescue795

pm sent


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

Welcome firerescue


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Highball

Anyone having any luck this season?


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Get anything yet Chad?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

ttt


----------



## wsbark01

Chad
Any word on the Superman thing? Also, what about some sort of a Transformers emblem or beads? Thinking about changing my hunting setup!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Bump for Chad and Chey.


----------



## psefan

John i havent killed any yet been windy here in my part of illinois..... Talked to chad last week over the texts he hadnt yet either.


----------



## johnh1720

psefan said:


> John i havent killed any yet been windy here in my part of illinois..... Talked to chad last week over the texts he hadnt yet either.


Yeah I talked to him this weekend and he was out playin in the rain LOL.


----------



## Highball

ttt

I know y'all aren't all out hunting in these hurricanes we've been having!lol


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## bucks/bulls

Ttt


----------



## ChaseK

Chad/Chey how's yalls season goin?

I'm headed out to middle S Ga next weekend. Gonna be bowhuntin the rut!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## hilbilyhunter

Here ya go little fellar you belong on the top shelf !! LOL


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Stubby'smom

We just signed up last week. Can't wait to get the new slings and show them off!


----------



## johnh1720

Got the sling today. Another excellent job you guys.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

got my slings Monday and they look great. Chey the new Flo green looks great on my Drenalin and the r/w/b camo looks great also. here are some pics


----------



## hardbreak

lookin good... pics people more pics...
we know u been killin n grillin so lets see some pics


----------



## dogguy

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for Chad and Chey.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the night.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

Alright I just started a photo album on our Facebook page for "Staff Deer". Feel free to add pics of your deer and your slings in the albums!


----------



## ohiohunter02

Thanks for the opportunity Chad and Chey.... will post some pics when I get my slings...


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the best slings.


----------



## ohiohunter02

back to the top for Chad and Chey...


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Stubby'smom

ttt


----------



## ChaseK

Gonna be ordering another sling here shortly. Bout to order my Maitland after payday! I'm super stoked!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for ya buddy....


----------



## RackAssasin

lunch bump!


----------



## RackAssasin

Hey guys ans gals. Its getting close to christmas time and our slings would make a perfect stocking stuffer for your archer spouses and friends! Pm me or Chad and get them while they're hot!


----------



## RackAssasin

nightly bump


----------



## hardbreak

coming soon cncslings prostaff..... our new website is under construction and a sample will be released very shortly .... there will places for reviews... products...photo galleries...links to other great companies...just something to show we mean to take this to another level
also cncslings will be at its 1st major show in december through one of our reps at the Mathews ATA show
Also we will be in Indy in January
To all of you working hard to expand our product we thank you ...hopefully in this new market we will expand beyond belief but we will keep the quality you all enjoy
just with a bigger customer base
thank you again 
cnc


----------



## johnh1720

RackAssasin said:


> Hey guys ans gals. Its getting close to christmas time and our slings would make a perfect stocking stuffer for your archer spouses and friends! Pm me or Chad and get them while they're hot!


My favorite time of the year.


----------



## johnh1720

hardbreak said:


> coming soon cncslings prostaff..... our new website is under construction and a sample will be released very shortly .... there will places for reviews... products...photo galleries...links to other great companies...just something to show we mean to take this to another level
> also cncslings will be at its 1st major show in december through one of our reps at the Mathews ATA show
> Also we will be in Indy in January
> To all of you working hard to expand our product we thank you ...hopefully in this new market we will expand beyond belief but we will keep the quality you all enjoy
> just with a bigger customer base
> thank you again
> cnc


Thats great news Chad. I will have a bunch of pics for you.


----------



## hardbreak

well where are they at


----------



## RackAssasin

johnh1720 said:


> My favorite time of the year.


Thanks givings my fav. All the same food as christmas, but you dont have to spend $10000 on gifts! lol


----------



## Highball

How's everyone been doing? Anyone have any updates from the field or early indoor leagues? It's been a pretty slow season around me. I got 2 small ones down in early season but we're just not seeing the movement we normally do yet. Heading out this weekend with my bow during our rifle season hoping to get the job done on a decent buck I've found.


----------



## johnh1720

hardbreak said:


> well where are they at


I will have them this weekend. Waiting on my parts from the anodizer.:wink:


----------



## johnh1720

RackAssasin said:


> Thanks givings my fav. All the same food as christmas, but you dont have to spend $10000 on gifts! lol


I like this time of year cause I get an extra day off work 3 months in a row. LOL


----------



## RackAssasin

Highball said:


> How's everyone been doing? Anyone have any updates from the field or early indoor leagues? It's been a pretty slow season around me. I got 2 small ones down in early season but we're just not seeing the movement we normally do yet. Heading out this weekend with my bow during our rifle season hoping to get the job done on a decent buck I've found.


This weekend, im going to a new spot on my lease that was described to me as a "deer holy grail." lol, rubs, scrapes, bedding, and deer crap EVERYWHERE.. got to get there by a jon boat through on a canal. No one has hunted it yet b/c its so hard to get too and this is where we think all the deer went to get away from the dog hunters. Its in the back corner of our property. So hopefully, i'll have some nice pics of my first buck of the season.


----------



## Highball

RackAssasin said:


> This weekend, im going to a new spot on my lease that was described to me as a "deer holy grail." lol, rubs, scrapes, bedding, and deer crap EVERYWHERE.. got to get there by a jon boat through on a canal. No one has hunted it yet b/c its so hard to get too and this is where we think all the deer went to get away from the dog hunters. Its in the back corner of our property. So hopefully, i'll have some nice pics of my first buck of the season.


Sounds like a great spot!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Do you have any pics of chris's and my slings to post? Also, is anyone representing CNC slings at the ISAA Pro Am? 

Tonya


----------



## Robin Hall

I would love to see some pics on how these are set up on bows....... They are awesome looking!


----------



## RackAssasin

Robin Hall said:


> I would love to see some pics on how these are set up on bows....... They are awesome looking!


check post 46 i believe on page 2. Thats one of my favorite ones.


----------



## ohiohunter02

ttt for some great slings... Hope to have some pics for ya in the next few days Chad...


----------



## henro

Can you make me one of these thumb release slings for my carter chocolate addiction to match the sling on my bow? Please let me know the price and how to send payment. Here's what I'm looking for and what I have now:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for some good people.


----------



## Stubby'smom

bump


----------



## Stubby'smom

Just received the new slings and man they look GREAT! Thank-you so much! I will be posting pics later!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Here they are!


----------



## RackAssasin

Red whit and blue sling looks great!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Thanks! I am also replacing the strings with red, white and blue as well as the grip and rwb arrows. It's a work in progress lol!


----------



## henro

Looking forward to getting my new thumb release sling!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for you guys.


----------



## hardbreak

website is up and running ...it is not completed yet...will keep adding things all the time
go take a look .... n tell me what u think
www.cncslings.com


----------



## Highball

Just checked it out from the stand, looks pretty good so far.


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for ya bud...


----------



## Highball

Took the bow and rifle out yesterday and sat in a steady 20mph blow all day, hanging on for dear life in my climber. Saw 3 little ones/spikes in bow range around 7am, then NOTHING. I stuck it out all day, not even seeing squirrels. Finally, at 3:30 I caught movement as one ran past me. I grunted but never saw it stop. A couple minutes later I looked behind me again on the opposite side of the tree and a decent sized doe was standing about 55 yards behind me, broadside. It was a little too far to break out the Athens and I was VERY tired of being blown around in that tree so I grabbed the .308 and took aim. The wind was blowing me around so bad I was having a hard time holding the crosshairs on her. I eventually got the tree's pattern down and timed the shot. Ended up clipping both front shoulders and lungs but she was down, my wait was over, my rifle tag filled and my freezer stocked! Got about a week and a half of rifle season left before I can get back out and try filling my two remaining archery any-deer tags.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Congrats on the doe!


----------



## hardbreak

Congrats on the deer. You need to start posting us pics!


----------



## Highball

After the all day sit I was "get it done" mode and didn't get any field pics. Snapped a few with my phone after she was dressed and loaded on the trailer. They weren't the most inspiring photos!lol I did have my CNC sling with me when I shot her though!


----------



## Highball

Here's a pic that pretty much describes all I've seen this year!


----------



## johnh1720

Congrats on the deer.


----------



## Highball

Thanks! It was no monster buck but my patience was rewarded with a nice mature doe that will fill the freezer just fine. I'm thinking if I fill either of my 2 remaining archery tags I'll donate the meat to our Share the Harvest program here in MO. I've got all the meat I need now but that doesn't mean I can't go out and try to help some families who have come upon difficult times. I know how important it is to realize that people are still willing to help you when you're down.


----------



## RackAssasin

good on you highball. Always love to hear when people share their spoils with the less fortunate.


----------



## hardbreak

totally agree david... good for you logan... man u guys make me proud to have a staff with some good members


----------



## RackAssasin

thanks chad. But the sad thing is, thats the way we are SUPPOSE to be. It shouldnt make some one "good." It ought to be "normal." i know you know that already.


----------



## johnh1720

RackAssasin said:


> thanks chad. But the sad thing is, thats the way we are SUPPOSE to be. It shouldnt make some one "good." It ought to be "normal." i know you know that already.


U hit the nail on the head.


----------



## RackAssasin

humpty* BUMP*ty


----------



## wsbark01

Here is Tanner with his first ever bow kill! He killed this rabbit at about 10yrds with a Flu Flu arrow. He had some help from his CNC Sling with the killer SKULLZ!!!


----------



## Highball

^^^
That's awesome! Tell him congrats for me.

If anyone is interested, Log6 is looking to fill a few more pro staff positions. You can check out the thread here under "Prostaff Needed". This is a product I truly believe in and it has proven itself to me on more than one occasion! If you're interested PM BIGNICK and let him know I told you about it. I don't get anything for it but I'd like him to know I'm helping!

Also, if you've never checked it out, I'm a moderator over at the ShootingStaff.com forums and we'd love to have more members join us. It's a great place to get info about products from other companies' staff members.


----------



## hardbreak

logan did u just hijack my thread....lol


----------



## RackAssasin

hahahahahaahahah


----------



## Highball

Haha, just want to let my fellow staffers know about a couple great opportunities to try some things and also get CNC some more exposure at the same time.


----------



## hardbreak

ahhhhhh is that what we callin it now....lol


----------



## johnh1720

lol


----------



## bucks/bulls

Got my other 2 slings in chad,I must say,the red/silver looks great! Buuuuuuuuut that camo is jus friggn awesome!! Infact the camo was such a hit,that I didn't even get to put it on my bow and my brother tossed a 20 spot at me and took off runnin with it,lol...so now I'm gonna have to order another!!


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt for a great product


----------



## hardbreak

bucks/bulls said:


> Got my other 2 slings in chad,I must say,the red/silver looks great! Buuuuuuuuut that camo is jus friggn awesome!! Infact the camo was such a hit,that I didn't even get to put it on my bow and my brother tossed a 20 spot at me and took off runnin with it,lol...so now I'm gonna have to order another!!



LOL Luther! Just let me know when you're ready for it!


----------



## bucks/bulls

hardbreak said:


> LOL Luther! Just let me know when you're ready for it!


I think I'm gonna wait a week or so and order 4-5 more and give em for xmas gifts to some of my huntn buds..


----------



## johnh1720

afternoon bump for ya..


----------



## hardbreak

bucks/bulls said:


> I think I'm gonna wait a week or so and order 4-5 more and give em for xmas gifts to some of my huntn buds..


That's a great idea! It is that time of year to be thinking of friends and family and those special little gifts and stocking stuffers! Don't wait too long though because shipping will start getting longer through the post offices!!!!


----------



## RackAssasin

hardbreak said:


> That's a great idea! It is that time of year to be thinking of friends and family and those special little gifts and stocking stuffers! Don't wait too long though because *shipping will start getting longer through the post offices!!!!*



True. Good point.


----------



## Highball

Back to page one...and I'm not even hijacking the thread this time!lol


----------



## RackAssasin

afternoon bump


----------



## hardbreak

we now have range finder loops ...for a more sturdy loop for that expens
ive piece of equipment


----------



## johnh1720

Nice addition to your line of products Chad and Chey.


----------



## onetohunt

Great slings!!!!


----------



## Stubby'smom

I'll be putting another order for some Christmas presents here soon.


----------



## Highball

Don't forget about the survival bracelets for Christmas gifts for those non-bowhunting outdoorsmen/women in your life!


----------



## hilbilyhunter

Great slings !!!


----------



## sc4x4truck

back to the top


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for ya buddy.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## hilbilyhunter

top shelf boys


----------



## onetohunt

These are top notch slings!!! Great people to deal with to boot!!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## RackAssasin

afternoon bump.


----------



## Highball

A little Thanksgiving appetizer for everyone!


----------



## hardbreak

Nice Logan! :turkey:


----------



## hardbreak

Hello Staff!
First, we would like to welcome all the new staff!
As you all know the holidays are upon us. It's that time of year where we listen to all the want/need lists and then bombard the stores. We know that many of you have already started your holiday shopping, but have you thought of those small gifts? The stocking stuffers? The Secret Santa gifts or how about what your son is going to give his best friend? Our products are great small gifts for any archer.
If you are wanting to get these great little items for gifts, as many of you has said you are, PLEASE start getting your orders in NOW! Due to the holidays, the mail is swamped with all the extra Christmas greeting cards, and packages, so delivery is taking longer. Also, if we need to order in special colors, or have to get in extra of anything, it will take longer for our suppliers to get us the material. It's that wonderful time of year. :grinch:
Our tournament and show season starts the first weekend of December. We will be out of town from December 4th through December 9th. We will be attending the Mathews Business Trade Show during that time. We will post when we can while there, but due to the snow storm during the show last year the internet connections at the resort were crummy at best, but we will do what we can to keep you updated.
We would like to get the bulk of the Christmas orders in the mail no later than the morning of December 4th. If any of you are in need of a resend of the color charts or anything else to make your order please let us know and we will send it to you.
While all your families are running from store to store and you hunters are trying to sneak off into the woods so that you don't have to help (yes, the wives are aware you do this)....please have a safe and happy holiday season. 

Thank you,
Chad & Chey Byers


----------



## HOYT68

thanks chad


----------



## bucks/bulls

Ttt for awesome people and slings!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for you guys.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

lunchtime bump


----------



## ChaseK

Here's some pics from this weekend. Nothin hit the dirt on my end but my dad got 2 does yesterday morning with his rifle. 

Only saw 2 deer from the stand. No shooters...try again next time. Hope the weather is better than it was lol. 


At the cabin:


















On stand:



























Showing off the sling!:


----------



## onetohunt

up ttt


----------



## RackAssasin

thats a sweet bow, chase.. thanks for the pics.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Cool pics!


----------



## henro

henro said:


> Can you make me one of these thumb release slings for my carter chocolate addiction to match the sling on my bow? Please let me know the price and how to send payment. Here's what I'm looking for and what I have now:


Received mine and my buddies slings in the mail today and they look great! CNC did a great job matching my setup!


----------



## warped Arrow

PM Sent.

WA


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Here is my Accomplice 34 rockin the RED/WHITE/BLUE camo sling

















Here is my Drenalin with BLACK/FLO GREEN sling. The new flo green looks great Chey. 

















they look great guys and I love the way they look. It really add to the looks I was going with on my bows. The R/W/B camo sling matched the RED/WHITE spec/BLUE/WHITE spec strings from 60X. Great job and I love these CNC Slings.


----------



## johnh1720

Pics look good Nathan.


----------



## onetohunt

great pics


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Happy Thanksgiving from U-Slide Bow Holders to all of the staff members, friends and family at CNC Slings. Good Luck hunting over the holiday


----------



## RackAssasin

thanks pete. Happy turkey day to u to, brother.


----------



## johnh1720

lunchtime bump. Speaking of lunch I can't wait for tomorrow lol.


----------



## hardbreak

ttt. .....lol only u john... 

everyone plzzzz have a safe and happy turkey day tomorrow


----------



## hardbreak

*ok all staffers and people watching.... From right now till sunday night anyone who gets there christmas orders in and paid for will recieve 15% off there total order... So if you need to stock up your shop... Or get all ur buddies christmas gifts..spouses...kids...parents...etc.etc.etc 

15% for the next couple days ...hard to beat when you get this kind of quality and we are the cheapest 

let me know asap...cause if i have to order cord i will....already trying to get things done for the mathews show and get ready for the ata show*


----------



## Stubby'smom

bump


----------



## zestycj7

PM sent with my info.
Don.


----------



## johnh1720

Great deal you guys got going on. Have a safe turkey day tomorrow.


----------



## onetohunt

Great Slings!!
Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Highball

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! This is my son's first year being able to _really_ know what's going on and watching the Macy's parade. Should be a blast!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Happy Thanksgiving! It's a cold one here this year! A friend went hunting this morning and his gear was in the back of the truck with a cover over it. He arrived at the place where he hunts and went to get his gear out and the whole thing was frozen shut! He froze before he could get everything out and decided to just go home lol! The high here today is supposed to be a whopping 13 degrees and it was windy this morning.


----------



## onetohunt

Stubby'smom said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! It's a cold one here this year! A friend went hunting this morning and his gear was in the back of the truck with a cover over it. He arrived at the place where he hunts and went to get his gear out and the whole thing was frozen shut! He froze before he could get everything out and decided to just go home lol! The high here today is supposed to be a whopping 13 degrees and it was windy this morning.


You can keep that kind of weather!!


----------



## newbster98

Happy holidays to all the staffers and to CNC slings thanks for a great year and a great set of slings I love them and have had lots of great coments about them Hope to be carried over for 2011


----------



## wsbark01

Chad sent you a PM yesterday about an order, let me know if ya got it. If not i can resend it!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for some fine people. How was your Thanksgiving?


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Stubby'smom

Hope everyone at CNC had a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## hardbreak

alright staff members we have this website up and running.... we really need to have some pictures of you to put on our team page... contact me asap


----------



## ChaseK

hardbreak said:


> alright staff members we have this website up and running.... we really need to have some pictures of you to put on our team page... contact me asap


10-4.


----------



## hardbreak

ty chase for answering quickly...

STAFF ALSO PLEASE MAKE SURE U SEND ME A SHORT BIO AND LOCATION SO I CAN ADD IT AS WELL... THANKS AGAIN


----------



## onetohunt

hardbreak said:


> alright staff members we have this website up and running.... we really need to have some pictures of you to put on our team page... contact me asap


will do!


----------



## hardbreak

those of you that placed orders for slings in the last couple days....they are done and will be heading out at the beginning of the week... so if you have not paid now is the time... and ty for the shopping cart full that the mail people are gonna grumble about....lol...like i care if they get mad


----------



## RackAssasin

Sat 11 hrs in stand yesterday, only to be skunked guys.. hope its better for you guys!


----------



## Dewy456

*CNC Sling Pics*


----------



## Dewy456

*Close up pics*


----------



## johnh1720

Nice pics Dewy.


----------



## hardbreak

nice pics jeff..... good to see our stuff being put to good use by staff/friends ....good luck on your interview....n see you soon


----------



## wsbark01

Sent you some pic yesterday!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## bucks/bulls

Ttt 
Just ordered 2 more slings chad


----------



## hardbreak

order received and going out quickly


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck

Ttt for a great product


----------



## RackAssasin

afternoon bizump.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

back up


----------



## U-Slide Pete

*Please Help*

This is U-Slide Staff Member Bill Jones from Goshen Indiana. He is entered in a big buck contest on his local radio station and needs a lot of votes to win. If you go to www.1039thebear.com and look for the rate my rack contest. To vote you need to register and then you can vote once a day and the contest is over at 8 am on friday. Thanks for your help.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## RackAssasin

lunch bump


----------



## cannaflauge

west coast morning bump


----------



## wsbark01

Chad, Can we get some EYE Candy?


----------



## Dewy456

ttt


----------



## Stubby'smom

bump


----------



## onetohunt

back to the top


----------



## RackAssasin

cough cough..... bump.. cough cough


----------



## hardbreak

back to the top... lets keep it there folks... back in action and gettin ready to run hard core.... new products will be pictured soon and released very soon keep your eyes open
time to turn some heads...
if u got new pics please post or stop by and say hi


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Still lovin my slings. Getting ready to start a project with my Z7 and will need a new sling for it. I will let you know when and what I need when it is time.


----------



## cannaflauge

glad to see you back chad


----------



## ohiohunter02

hardbreak said:


> back to the top... lets keep it there folks... back in action and gettin ready to run hard core.... new products will be pictured soon and released very soon keep your eyes open
> time to turn some heads...
> if u got new pics please post or stop by and say hi


guys wait till you see what chad has in store... time to be the top dog around here...


----------



## inline6power

another bump to the top. best slings on the market.


----------



## ohiohunter02

here is some of Chad anc Chey's handy work...


----------



## RackAssasin

microwavable chow mein terriaki noodles own.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECg7NeyYzS8


carry on


----------



## psefan

looking forward to more.my pics coming soon


----------



## johnh1720

Glad to see you back guys. With what is in store everybody better watch out lol.


----------



## hardbreak

morning all


----------



## johnh1720

Afternoon to you.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Glad to see you back! Chey, gonna email you-I'm having trouble with paypal. Can't wait to see the new slings!


----------



## RackAssasin

bump


----------



## sc4x4truck

Glad t osee the thread back up


----------



## RackAssasin

late night bump


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## psefan

bump for the crew and good night every one back to work in 4 hours.


----------



## hardbreak

morning all.... off to the shop for some practice and to set up bow ... fita starts in just over a month yay can't wait


----------



## RackAssasin

have fun chadwick


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the best slings out there.


----------



## wsbark01

Can't wait for the new stuff!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Monday Morning bump Great Products glad to be part of it


----------



## RackAssasin

afternoon bump


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Any hints on the new products?


----------



## hardbreak

Be vewy vewy quiet, I'm hunting Wudolph the Wed nosed Weindeer!


----------



## RackAssasin

I know what the new product is.. But its very very secretive. NOBODY knows about it, but im going to give you a hint!!!

The new product can be compared to..................



















the shamwow!!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Up UP and away ttt for great stuff


----------



## RackAssasin

bump


----------



## newbster98

Just checking in happy holidays CNC and all CNC staff


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Got an early Christmas present tonight. Wife bought me a cuddeback IR. Setting it up tomorrow.


----------



## johnh1720

Late night bump.


----------



## Stubby'smom

> Got an early Christmas present tonight. Wife bought me a cuddeback IR. Setting it up tomorrow


Sweet!


----------



## RackAssasin

good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Got the slings today but no pics as I wrapped them up right away. They both look awesome though, thanks!


----------



## Stubby'smom

bump


----------



## ChaseK

Thanks for the Christmas card Chad/Chey. Preciate it and Merry Christmas to y'all!


----------



## wsbark01

got on to give as a present and the guys son stated claim when he got it!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for ya buddy...


----------



## hardbreak

Merry Christmas to all our family and friends. May your Christmas be filled with memories to last a lifetime. Blessing you all happiness this year, and may it be the best!


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Put #3 down this morning. Big Ole North Carolina doe. She came in with 4 others. I missed a different doe first then she came back about 10 min later, and I smoked her. The shot was 31 yards and she only went about 40-45 yards and she was done. Mathews Z7, Easton FMJ 400, 100 grain Rage 2-blade, SS 12" stab, 60X strings, CNC sling, Mathews Focus grip, Octane Quiver, HHA sight, QAD rest, Tru-ball release.
















and here is a trail cam pic of her that I got a week or so ago. She is the big one in the middle.


----------



## johnh1720

Nice job Nathan.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

thanks John she was a toad 
Man I racked up.:tongue: Got this from my parents for Christmas. :teeth:I also got a Cuddeback Capture IR from my wife.:thumbs_up:rock::guitarist2:


----------



## RackAssasin

merry christmas to everyone on the staff!


----------



## RackAssasin

snow day bump! We have about 7 inches here in eastern NC. I know thats nothing compared to most but thats awesome for my neck of the woods! Hope everyone stays safe throughout the holidays.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Probably the same snow we got on Christmas Eve day. We were out moving snow all day! BTW, everyone we gave slings to thought they were SWEET!


----------



## psefan

morning everyone


----------



## psefan

congrats on the doe. nice christmas presents to. northern illinois is piled up with snow got just under 8 inches in one snow fall 5 from another and 6 privious. 19 in 3 storms


----------



## RackAssasin

afternoon bump


----------



## hilbilyhunter

on our way to the New Year !!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Up Top for a great product


----------



## RackAssasin

nightly bump!!!


----------



## 2K6S2K

I would like to be a part of the team. PM sent


----------



## psefan

Hello everyone , time for a bump to the best sling going.......Have a good new years everyone, be safe.


----------



## hardbreak

2K6S2K said:


> I would like to be a part of the team. PM sent


Pm returned. Welcome to the family!


----------



## hardbreak

Happy New Year's Everyone!


----------



## hardbreak

evening bump


----------



## RackAssasin

bump


----------



## sc4x4truck

hardbreak said:


> Happy New Year's Everyone!


I also hope everyone has a safe and happy new year.


----------



## johnh1720

Happy New Year Chad and Chey. See you next friday.


----------



## hardbreak

johnh1720 said:


> Happy New Year Chad and Chey. See you next friday.


Can't wait to meet up!


----------



## hardbreak

ccasion16:Here's to the bright New Year, and a fond farewell to the old, here's to the things that are yet to come, and to the memories that we hold. Everyone have a safe and Happy New Year! ccasion16:


----------



## hardbreak

johnh1720 said:


> Happy New Year Chad and Chey. See you next friday.


Wait a minute!!!! Next Friday? You are only gonna be there 2 days? We will be there from Tuesday through Sunday.


----------



## RackAssasin

Wish i could be there. much rather be there than here, thats for sure. happy new years everyone.


----------



## Stubby'smom

My kids received these CNC slings for Christmas.


----------



## RackAssasin

I got the first post in the staff thread of 2011!!!!! happy new years guys!!


----------



## hardbreak

LOL! Happy New Year!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

the slings look great. I bet the kids loved them.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## RackAssasin

bump for the night.


----------



## hardbreak

Getting ready to leave for the ATA show in the morning. Our products will be at the Coffey Marketing booth, but those that want to see/talk to us, will find us at the Copper John/Stanislawski booth. You all have our numbers. We will keep you posted as much as possible, until we get home on Monday.


----------



## johnh1720

Have a safe trip Chad. See u soon.


----------



## Stubby'smom

> the slings look great. I bet the kids loved them.


They do! 

Have a safe trip and a ton of fun! Oh, and please take pics for us!


----------



## hardbreak

Stubby'smom said:


> They do!
> 
> Have a safe trip and a ton of fun! Oh, and please take pics for us!


Glad the kids liked the slings!


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## RackAssasin

morning bump


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## Archer2023

ttt


----------



## RackAssasin

evening bumpage


----------



## hardbreak

morning bump from the ATA show... great time and get products and people ... if i can get out of the booth i will post some pics for you all to see


----------



## wsbark01

hardbreak said:


> morning bump from the ATA show... great time and get products and people ... if i can get out of the booth i will post some pics for you all to see


Sweet can't wait to see them!


----------



## RackAssasin

early a.m. bump from Alabama. Bout to go catch some 75lb kitty fish on lake wheeler!!!!


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## firerescue795

ttt!!!!!!!!!! this shout STAY up on top!!!


----------



## hardbreak

morning all .... ATA show is in the bags and we will be heading home to get ready for a ton of work .... also waiting on some proto types to get machined cause cnc is also moving in another direction as well as the slings so all be ready for some interesting events... a couple of u have already heard and seen what is happening... so be patient


----------



## hardbreak

back from the ATA show finally now back to business as usual


----------



## RackAssasin

bump


----------



## ChaseK

Heading out Sunday morning to go to Santee, SC for a 3D shoot. Got the sling on my Vanquish. I'll try to get some pics.


----------



## hilbilyhunter

Cnc slings great guy to deal with and great customer service !!!!


----------



## RackAssasin

bump


----------



## U-Slide Pete

bump
glad to be a part of CNC


----------



## wsbark01

hardbreak said:


> morning all .... ATA show is in the bags and we will be heading home to get ready for a ton of work .... also waiting on some proto types to get machined cause cnc is also moving in another direction as well as the slings so all be ready for some interesting events... a couple of u have already heard and seen what is happening... so be patient


Machined?????? Can't wait to see the new items!


----------



## RackAssasin

wsbark01 said:


> Machined?????? Can't wait to see the new items!


take it from me. They are sweet.

bump


----------



## Hanesie

Guys, just wanted to give everyone a little idea of the quality of this product. Below is a bit from a message I just sent to Chad/Chey regarding their products. 

"I just wanted to let ya know that the original slings you guys sent me back in August are holding up great, and you would think that they are still brand new by looking at them. You guys truly do use quality material and workmanship in your products. Keep up the good work. "

For anyone out there trying to decide on who to order slings from, this should answer your question !!!!


----------



## pumba

Lachlan and I would love to represent your company thanks for the opportunity will send email


----------



## hardbreak

and we are glad to have you


----------



## psefan

up for the team


----------



## RackAssasin

keep it at the top guys.

bump


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

almost lunch bump


----------



## cannaflauge

haaaaaachew!!! get out and shoot!! its 74 degrees and sunny here in so cal, cant wait for the state indoor in the morning and 3d on sunday!!!


----------



## hilbilyhunter

great slings just got a blue and black with silver skulls CNC has out done them selves on this one !!!!!


----------



## animal killer

well just got off the phone with Chad around 6 or so and order a few for some customers at the shop today. will be ordering more slings as time goes on. these are one of the greatest slings i have ever owned. thanks CNC Slings!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## firerescue795

ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Hey Chad I have NEW BOW COMMING. Got to figure out what colors for my sling. It is Bonehead camo.


----------



## onetohunt

Great slings and great people to work with!!!!


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## inline6power

same here. got 2 for my destroyer and now i will need 2 more for my invasion in optifade open country.


----------



## hardbreak

inline6power said:


> same here. got 2 for my destroyer and now i will need 2 more for my invasion in optifade open country.


Just let us know!


----------



## newbster98

*My Nephews new CNC Hat*

I Just got Tanners Hat done today


----------



## martin_hottie

Looks great! I bet he was excited!


----------



## Stubby'smom

I got to show off my CNC sling at the Iowa Pro Am this weekend, anyone else there too with theirs?


----------



## hardbreak

I know several people that were there that have them. We didn't get to make it this year and we normally go every year.


----------



## RackAssasin

bump


----------



## zestycj7

I love my CNC Sling.
Here is a pic of me taking 2nd. place at a local clubs 3-D shoot this past Sunday. Had a great time.
Don.


----------



## hardbreak

if any of you staff members are looking to upgrade your boots or foot wear contact us we have gotten you a staff deal with a nice discount... not posting it on here due to it is only avaliable to cncslings prostaff 
thanks


----------



## ChaseK

Chad/Chey I'll be rockin my sling down at the Gainesville ASA in a few weeks!

Can't wait. 

Any other staffers going?


----------



## hardbreak

ChaseK said:


> Chad/Chey I'll be rockin my sling down at the Gainesville ASA in a few weeks!
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> Any other staffers going?



Richard Finley, I know will be there. If you run into him, tell him we send him a BIG hug. Richard is like family to us. There are a few others that have said they will be there.


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## psefan

Chad get ahold of me on the foot wear. I buy boots all the time for work at the prison. Also i need some finger slings Im gonna try to keep some stuff with me at the shoots i go to to get your product out .


----------



## onetohunt

Get back up to the top for some great slings!!


----------



## newbster98

hey chad if you could pm me the boot info also that would be awsome


----------



## zestycj7

Went to a local 3-D shoot last weekend. Lots of ppl asked about my sling, told them to check out the link here on AT. BTW, ended up finishing 2nd.:wink::wink:
Don.


----------



## cannaflauge

i too would like the boot info, and how would i go about getting extra slings to take to shooots with me, i get nothing but compliments, even though one side is frayed.


----------



## RackAssasin

cold as a nickle in a well diggers shirt pocket outside. Watching UFC while curled up with a nice cold PBR. cheers!


----------



## ChaseK

RackAssasin said:


> cold as a nickle in a well diggers shirt pocket outside. Watching UFC while curled up with a nice cold PBR. cheers!


Yep it sure is man!

Got the heater cranked up here at work and gonna hang on til 5am!


----------



## wsbark01

i want pics of the new items! Come on please!


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## zestycj7

Chad,
You have any patches? I will be shooting Vegas in Feb. and am going to be fixing up shirts for when I shoot. I will need 3 if you have them.
Don.


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter

zestycj7 said:


> Chad,
> You have any patches? I will be shooting Vegas in Feb. and am going to be fixing up shirts for when I shoot. I will need 3 if you have them.
> Don.


Yeah I would like to know that also.


----------



## hardbreak

no patches as of yet but things will start being considered after we get our heads back on str8 ... we are still working on orders from the ATA ... tons of orders


----------



## rednecbowhunter

hardbreak said:


> no patches as of yet but things will start being considered after we get our heads back on str8 ... we are still working on orders from the ATA ... tons of orders


Thanks for the info. Another question. Is there a way we can get a PDF file of the logo. I am getting ready to take my shirt to get some other patches put on and to get some embroidery done also, and if i have a PDF file and can get them to just embroider the logo onto the shirt. If so just send it to [email protected]


----------



## RackAssasin

im working on a logo guys.. just give me a little time and i should have something really cool.


----------



## hardbreak

wow what a night roughly 15 packages going out and a box with right at 200 slings and 25 long bino loops... hands burn and eyes tired ...LOL
alright whats next...lol


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

up for the evening... oh n our new logo shoooooould be unveiled tonight...


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Sweet. Will you have it available as PDF file?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Also dropped off some CNC info with my dealer. Hopefully he will give you a call and place an order.


----------



## RackAssasin

HOPEFULLY the logo will be ready by tonight. Im not making in promises. Im working on getting it tonight. Just to give everyone a heads up, it is hella bad ass. I'll let Chad the the "unveiling"


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Hey Rack can we get the new logo in a PDF file


----------



## ChaseK

Can't wait to see the new logos. Especially if they can be make into a sweet sticker or window decal. My Jeep is littered with them already. Another one or 2 cant hurt haha.


----------



## hardbreak

*logo*

here you go guys... what you think


----------



## ChaseK

Wow. Yes!

Let me know when stickers are available.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Looks great


----------



## zestycj7

That is an awsome logo, I want patches and stickers.
Don.


----------



## RackAssasin

Glad yall like it. We will have this one and one in color also.

im going to try and get it in a pdf file


----------



## wsbark01

Let me know when you get this in pdf also!


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## wsbark01

Sweet Slings!


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## ChaseK

Chad/Chey any update on my parachord bracelet? Jus curious.


----------



## hardbreak

ChaseK said:


> Chad/Chey any update on my parachord bracelet? Jus curious.


Chase, sent you a pm.


----------



## z34mann

when the mail screwd things up you'll came thru thanks


----------



## hardbreak

z34mann said:


> when the mail screwd things up you'll came thru thanks


We want all of our customers and pro staff to be happy, if something goes wrong we will do everything we can to fix the problem. Your other two slings were put in the mail today.


----------



## z34mann

thanks


----------



## newbster98

We got Tanners sling and braclet on friday and have to say they both turned out awsome thanks guys he is one happy 11 year old


----------



## hardbreak

newbster98 said:


> We got Tanners sling and braclet on friday and have to say they both turned out awsome thanks guys he is one happy 11 year old


Great to hear it! Now he can show them off to his friends along with that great hat of his!


----------



## 2K6S2K

Got my sling and bracelet in yesterday. Quality is awesome! very pleased!


----------



## hardbreak

glad you like it... we aim to please


----------



## RackAssasin

bump


----------



## hardbreak

night bump


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## wsbark01

RackAssasin said:


> bump


Did you get the logo in PDF yet?


----------



## RackAssasin

Getting it done as we speak, Bark.


----------



## ChaseK

Just got to the hotel here in Gainesville!

Headin out to find where the shoot is and hopin the rain holds out.


----------



## sc4x4truck

back up to the top


----------



## wsbark01

ChaseK said:


> Just got to the hotel here in Gainesville!
> 
> Headin out to find where the shoot is and hopin the rain holds out.


So how is it in Florida?


----------



## z34mann

i got the other slings thanks so much


----------



## hardbreak

ChaseK said:


> Just got to the hotel here in Gainesville!
> 
> Headin out to find where the shoot is and hopin the rain holds out.


Good luck this weekend Chase!


----------



## RackAssasin

Sorry about the hold up on the PDF file guys. Im not the designer of the logo. A buddy of mine is so im kinda waiting on him. Chad has the pics of the new logo's but im still waiting on the PDF. I'll FWD it to chad as soon as i get it. Thanks for you patients guys and gals.


----------



## psefan

logo is awesome how big is it


----------



## hardbreak

*Logos*


----------



## sc4x4truck

Nice logo, Would look good as a sticker. Chad can you pm your paypal acount so i can place an order I need to get some stuff from you.


----------



## ChaseK

Sittin in the top 30 right now in Novice. 

Freakin 5 on the 1st target killed me! Otherwise I'd be even or 2 up right now an in top 15. 

Shot all but about 5 targets in the pouring rain. It made things more than difficult lol. Hoping tomorrow is drier. 

I'll let y'all know how it goes!


----------



## hardbreak

hope today was better waiting to here the final chase


----------



## zestycj7

Got my bow and arrows all set up for Vegas. My wife and I will be heading out Thursday morning, 4-1/2 hour drive.
Here are 2 pics.
Don.


----------



## hardbreak

zestycj7 said:


> Got my bow and arrows all set up for Vegas. My wife and I will be heading out Thursday morning, 4-1/2 hour drive.
> Here are 2 pics.
> Don.
> View attachment 997664
> View attachment 997665


Good luck Don! Keep us updated!


----------



## hilbilyhunter

Chad I am liking the logos !!


----------



## ChaseK

Ended up in 26th. 

I was like 6 up thru 5 targets then blew that with 5 straight 8s and then came back with a couple 12s but ended Sunday's round at 196. 

Shot a 391 total. If I hadn't dropped those 8s I woulda been top 15 or so...oh well. First ASA so not bad. I got something to beat in Augusta now. Had a lot of fun. The guys I shot with were a blast and I learned a lot. Can't wait for April. Theres gonna be a lot of 3D for that month!


----------



## animal killer

Just shot a local shoot this weekend. Lots of people liked my CNC Sling I was using. keep up the great work guys!!!! These slings are awsome.


----------



## RackAssasin

Glad everyone likes the logo's. bump for the day


----------



## newbster98

Back to the top


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## psefan

back up again


----------



## RackAssasin

a.m. Bump


----------



## bcampbell_asa

HI guys, Do I need to submit another shooters resume this yrs. the only thing that changed is i shot 3rd in OK.state last yr.
Thanks Barry & Kim Campbell


----------



## hardbreak

nope you good.... keep in touch a lil bit and throw up some pics ...we like pics...lol


----------



## psefan

Chad lets just go with the finger slings and the breast cancer slings for now we can do the vikings slings later. I know another guy that does decals also


----------



## wsbark01

up for the best slings in town!


----------



## psefan

up up again


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## zestycj7

*Back from Vegas*

HAd a great time shooting Vegas, what an eye opener...lol
Ended up in 16th place in the Barebow class. I was told by all the guys I shot with I did good for a first timer. Can't wait till next year.
Here are a few pics, enjoy.
Don.


----------



## wsbark01

zestycj7 said:


> HAd a great time shooting Vegas, what an eye opener...lol
> Ended up in 16th place in the Barebow class. I was told by all the guys I shot with I did good for a first timer. Can't wait till next year.
> Here are a few pics, enjoy.
> Don.
> View attachment 1004885
> View attachment 1004887
> View attachment 1004884


Congrats!


----------



## martin_hottie

Thank you for the pics Don! Glad to hear that you did so well and had fun!


----------



## ChaseK

Congrats zesty!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Nice pics!


----------



## Dewy456

*New sling mounts*

Here are some pics of the new sling mount and my brother in laws new sling.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

looks good


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Here is my new Athens Ibex in Bonehead camo and my CNC sling to match. The colors match the come great


----------



## kellynmb

Hey, My name is Kelly Rogers I have been shooting now for about 30 years been working on bows about 25 years. Have been shooting 3d for about 4 to 5 years now placed 4 out of 40 in one lower state shoot placed 5 th in the last club and lower state shoot we had at sanddune archery club in Myrtle Beach ,SC was shooting on wolfden strings staff with Bill who is a staff member for you now, I would love to be apart of your staff. I work at BASSPRO SHOP as a manager and a bowtech. My email is [email protected]. Adress 400 11th ave south Myrtle Beach ,SC 29582.
Thanks,
Kelly Rogers


----------



## psefan

Tell Bill hello for me


----------



## hardbreak

hi bill


----------



## psefan

Hi Chad and Chey


----------



## ferretboy

I was the inaugural pro staff member and am glad to say that I am still on staff. The work is high quality and the people are the best in the business to work with. Do yourself a favor, get into the best, forget the rest. Boo Yah, CNC Slings, in yo face baby. Dave Henderson


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Up for the best slings ever


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

ttt for the best slings in the world! Logos lookin awesome btw!


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## zestycj7

Is the logo going to be offered in a patch? I would love to have some patches to put on the shirts I am putting togeather.

Don.


----------



## hardbreak

zestycj7 said:


> Is the logo going to be offered in a patch? I would love to have some patches to put on the shirts I am putting togeather.
> 
> Don.


We are working on getting patches and stickers for you guys.


----------



## wsbark01

hardbreak said:


> We are working on getting patches and stickers for you guys.


Sweet cause we are having shirts made and they can't screen print on them so the patch would work out great!


----------



## hardbreak

how are y'all doin tonight ... took a break to come in and say hi we are swamped again with orders... a bunch of stuff goin out tomorrow just bout 350 to go n then we will see the light of day....lol
got to love being busy ... drop in let us know how you are doing ... tell us how your season is goin so far


----------



## Stubby'smom

Do you have an idea when the patches will be done because I am having my shooter shirt stitched soon. I was just going to have CNC slings stitched in but I could have them put a patch on too. I would need 2 as I have 2 shooter shirts. Could I get a few more business cards too please? I would like a stack to leave at the shop and I've been leaving cards at most of the clubs I've been shooting at for tourneys. Thanks!


----------



## psefan

Just sent you my payment. Thanks


----------



## RackAssasin

bump


----------



## kellynmb

Glad tobe a part of cnc looking forward to using your product and promoing it as well. glad to here that your real busy.



CNC Slings pro staff
Smooth Stability hunting staff
Member Sanddunes Archery Club


----------



## kellynmb

Hey guys there is a web sight G2 Gimini shooting shirts, Fishing ,Shooying sports,and Bowling. Check it out they dye the shirts some how and the logo are in there for good, Light weght and breathable.


CNC Slings Pro Staff
Smooth Stabiltiy Hunting Staff
Member Sanddunes Archery Club


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## kellynmb

got my slings yesterday they are awesome the colors are great and they feel good on my bow, Thanks to CNC Slings the best on the market.

Thanks, 
Kelly

CNC Slings Pro Staff
Smooth Stabiltiy Hunting Staff
Harvest Time archery
BASSPRO Shop


----------



## kellynmb

Man Shoot today my new slings worked great love the way thy feel, Great product. Thanks again guys.

Kelly
CNC Slings Staff Shooter
Harvest Time Archery Staff Shooter
Smooth Stabilty hunting Sraff
BassPro Shop


----------



## psefan

welcome aboard kelly. Chad i never got that text on my phone u sent. uuuuupppppp to the top for the best slings on the market.


----------



## wsbark01

Shot an ASA qualifier today, shot a 318! Best I have ever shot! Tanner also shot the qualifier and shot a 246 in eagle class. Not to bad for our first shoot this year!


----------



## kellynmb

Great shoot scores look great. Go CNC Slings

Kelly

CNC Sling shooting staff
Harvest Time Archery Shooting Staff
Smooth Stability Hunting Staff
BassPro Shop


----------



## RackAssasin

lunch bump


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Got alot of comments on my RWB camo sling this weekend at the first 3D shoot of the year.


----------



## kellynmb

ttt


----------



## newbster98

I shot the first leg of the western states triple crown this last weekend and had alot of great coments on my sling and wrist strap. I finished 20th out of 42 shooters so all in all it was a good weekend. Thanks again Chad and Chey for the opportunity and great slings.


----------



## hardbreak

Welcome Kelly to our staff! 
Sounds like you all our doing a great job out there, keep it up and keep us posted.
Thank you for all your support!


----------



## kellynmb

No Problem love the product hope to get you somr orders soon.
Kelly
CNC Slings Shooting Staff
Harvest Time Archery Shootng Staff
Smooth Stability Hunting Staff
BassPro Shop


----------



## RackAssasin

bump for the day


----------



## sc4x4truck

Back to the top for the number one slings out there


----------



## kellynmb

You go brother You are so right number one sling co out there.

Kelly
CNC Sling shooting staff
Smooth Stability Hunting Staff
Harvest Time Archery Shooying Staff
BASSPro Shop


----------



## Stubby'smom

These slings are great! I just got a new bow so I'll be putting in another order.


----------



## kellynmb

cant wait for a new bow, I ready just dont know what I want.

Kelly
CNC Sling Staff Shooter
Harvest Time Archery Shooting Staff
Smooth Stability Hunting Staff
BassPro Shop


----------



## psefan

up to the top


----------



## wsbark01

Where is everyone at??? LOL


----------



## sc4x4truck

TTT for the best


----------



## kellynmb

Waiting on new bow to put my other hunting sling on it, Cant wait.


----------



## zestycj7

If you have an open mind, give the Martins a try. If you like a long ATA the Shadowcat is awsome.
Don.



kellynmb said:


> cant wait for a new bow, I ready just dont know what I want.
> 
> Kelly
> CNC Sling Staff Shooter
> Harvest Time Archery Shooting Staff
> Smooth Stability Hunting Staff
> BassPro Shop


----------



## hardbreak

well we are back online... sry for us not being here... our house system decided to crash but we got all the parts in tonight and are back... it was rough getting to orders and questions when the only time we had internet was either at hotels or on ipod at different places but we made it.
still buried under orders right now and more keep coming in.. so CNCSLINGS is becoming more n more well known and in a lot more places all over the world
Thank You for all you guys and gals do we wouldn't be as big or growing as fast as we are without some help... so for the future lets push to surpass the rest and make CNC a name everyone uses..
excellent product and service at very low prices
thanks again you guys


----------



## sc4x4truck

Glad your Back


----------



## Stubby'smom

Glad your up and running again and busy with orders!


----------



## psefan

welcome back i was wondering where you been. Let me know when my order ships . Thanks


----------



## ChaseK

I got a big order comin yalls way as soon as Paypal decides to restore my account... Haha

I'll get with y'all bout it. The survival bracelets are a big hit with my firefighter buddies and several lady friends.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Good morning CNC


----------



## kellynmb

Good Morning CNC land hope everybody has a great day . Glad to see CNC on the move.


----------



## kellynmb

Good morning CNC land come on guys need to post threads I only see the same people all the time go CNC.


----------



## sc4x4truck

What up CNC rainy here


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up good morning , Thinking of some of my family in Japan and hawaii, Hoping very one is ok.


----------



## hardbreak

kellynmb said:


> Whats up good morning , Thinking of some of my family in Japan and hawaii, Hoping very one is ok.


Kelly, our prayers are with you and your family and for all the other families in Japan and hawaii.


----------



## kellynmb

Thanks all is well even in Japan. 
Thanks again for the prayers,


----------



## ChaseK

Chey I'll be hollerin here later today bout ordering several bracelets. Paypal finally fixed my account. 

Anyways just givin ya a heads up!

Oh an good mornin CNC ladies/fellers!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Evening CNC staff


----------



## kellynmb

whats up CNC staff hope every body had a great day.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Yep, went to a shoot today and got to show off my new bow. They had a 450 round and a 3D shoot but we all chickened out of the 3D because of the cold! 19 degrees here, windy and snowy! I don't have my 3D arrows set up yet anyway.


----------



## kellynmb

good evening CNC Staff members have a great night.


----------



## kellynmb

ok all most hump day then the weekend.


----------



## kellynmb

hope every one had a great day.


----------



## hardbreak

Wherever you go and whatever you do, may the luck of the Irish be there with you. Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Happy St Patty's day everyone! I'll be cooking up some corned beef and cabbage later. Don't drink too much Guienis and green beer!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

gave out some CNC info the last couple weeks. Hope fully there will be some more orders comming in for you guys. I get commits about my slings all the time.


----------



## kellynmb

Have been showing off the best bow slings in the archery world.


----------



## ChaseK

Chad/Chey y'all get my PM?


----------



## onetohunt

Love my slings from CNC!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## ChaseK

On up there.


----------



## kellynmb

Good afternoon everyone out there in CNC Sling land.


----------



## kellynmb

good moring CNC staff shooters.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Chad/Chey, just wondering if you got my order? Can't wait to see it on my bow! It really needs color!


----------



## kellynmb

Well you cant go wrong with CNC Slings in any color.


----------



## hardbreak

Thank you everybody for your support! We have been extremely busy lately, but don't worry if we don't respond right away. I promise we still see what is wrote here on the thread, to our email, our website and our facebook pages. 

How are you all shooting?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Been shooting real good. Hopefully some orders from NC came in. I gave some people the website that really liked mine and wanted to get some custom ones for there selves.


----------



## ChaseK

Spreadin the word around SE Ga!

Gonna be sportin several things of CNC at Augusta too.


Chad you reckon them Staff patches will be done by then?


----------



## Stubby'smom

Been shooting pretty well except on Saturday. Other than one bad day, I am really happy with the improvement since getting my new bow! We are getting ready for state indoors here in a few weeks. Hopefully you have been getting orders from MN. I've been leaving cards everywhere and have gotten compliments on mine. I could use some more if you don't mind, I'd like to leave a stack in the shop.


----------



## RackAssasin

bump


----------



## kellynmb

Good morning CNC Slings.


----------



## wsbark01

I shot a 289 on Sunday while my son shot a 216 from the youth stakes. Not our best scores but with 3 25yrd turkeys, a 45 yard small deer and the fact that Tanner is only supposed up to 20yrds and him taking 30yrd shots I thought that we shot good!


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up CNC Slings


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a great day.
Don.


----------



## hardbreak

Good morning all!


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up and hope evryone had a great day, It sure was cold today


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Stubby'smom

> I shot a 289 on Sunday while my son shot a 216 from the youth stakes. Not our best scores but with 3 25yrd turkeys, a 45 yard small deer and the fact that Tanner is only supposed up to 20yrds and him taking 30yrd shots I thought that we shot good!


Good shooting both of you! 

I got my sling on Friday and it looks awesome! Sorry but I can't post pics because my USB port on my computer for picture cards went out for some reason.


----------



## hardbreak

Welcome to all our newest staffers!


----------



## Bowmaddness

Thank you chad/chey! and I have a 3d shoot coming up this Sunday I will most Definally scatter the word around.


----------



## kellynmb

good morning CNC Slings waiting on turkey season.


----------



## ChaseK

Shooter shirts look awesome Chad. 

Let me know when theyre available. 

Sent y'all Paypal earlier too. Can't wait to get my new stuff!


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt great slings


----------



## RackAssasin

a.m. Bump


----------



## Bowmaddness

Bump for CNC slings


----------



## kellynmb

two days and counting turkey bow hunting.


----------



## kellynmb

Will be in the blind in the morning With my CNC Sling on my bow.


----------



## Stubby'smom

8 days until our state indoor tourney with mine! I am really excited!


----------



## Bowmaddness

Good evening CNC


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Stubby'smom

Are you seeing any Turkeys?


----------



## kellynmb

open day one bird down shot with my bow.


----------



## Bowmaddness

Congrats Kelly


----------



## ChaseK

My stuff should be in here first of the week so Ill post pics of my bracelets and what not when I get em.

Bump fer CNC


----------



## Bowmaddness

Chad/Chey I just thought I'd let you know that I'm now on my way down to states championship shoot


----------



## hardbreak

*Check them out*

shooter shirts


----------



## ChaseK

I'll take one of each!

Small


----------



## hardbreak

I haven't posted the prices for the shirts yet! The shirts are $20 a piece but I am not sure yet about the shipping. I will know that when the post office opens on Monday. You will also have the choice of having your name put on the right chest for an extra $3.


----------



## hardbreak

wow long weekend folks.... slings.... baseball.... baseball tryouts... more baseball practice... tis the season...lol

so what did everyone else do this weekend


----------



## ChaseK

Drove 6 hours home for a quick weekend trip back to N Ga. Just got back an got work at 5 n the mornin. Yay...not. 


Had a good time though. Got a tattoo and had my birthday dinner with the fam. 

Hope y'all had a great weekend!

Chey/Chad my stuff shipped yet? Justa wonderin.


----------



## Bowmaddness

Chad/Chey the states championship shoot way a blast I Definally had fun a lot of people as well 500 to 1000 people I was sorta nervous but then again wasn't we all.


----------



## hardbreak

good evening everyone... yep another night of slings... butttttt tomorrow is a night with no slings.. we will gone to watch the first home playoff game for hockey, man love the game..lol
hope everyone is having a good night
new product will be coming out soon... workin with another company
when i get the prototype in my hands i will post some pics for ya

so how did you folks like the embroidered shirts... tshirts will be comin out soon
also have a new decal manufacturer so that will be good

plus i want to thank all of you for everything you do


----------



## Bowmaddness

Chad/Chey I was just wondering if my slings are done I know you guys have been busy please don't feel rushed
Thanks,Brandon


----------



## Bowmaddness

Chad/Chey I was just wondering if my slings are done I know you guys have been busy please don't feel rushed
Thanks,Brandon


----------



## hardbreak

Bowmaddness said:


> Chad/Chey I was just wondering if my slings are done I know you guys have been busy please don't feel rushed
> Thanks,Brandon



We have got about 100 slings done tonight that will be hitting the mail tomorrow! Also, I will get you that price list you asked for I have not forgotten.


----------



## ChaseK

hardbreak said:


> good evening everyone... yep another night of slings... butttttt tomorrow is a night with no slings.. we will gone to watch the first home playoff game for hockey, man love the game..lol
> hope everyone is having a good night
> new product will be coming out soon... workin with another company
> when i get the prototype in my hands i will post some pics for ya
> 
> so how did you folks like the embroidered shirts... tshirts will be comin out soon
> also have a new decal manufacturer so that will be good
> 
> plus i want to thank all of you for everything you do


Good deal guys. Enjoy the game. 

I wanna know more about this here new company y'all got workin...


----------



## Bowmaddness

Ok good deal chad/chey thanks


----------



## hardbreak

you will in good time young grasshopper


----------



## rednecbowhunter




----------



## rednecbowhunter

The RWB sling looks great on my bow and it matches my theme and strings very good


----------



## sc4x4truck

hardbreak said:


> wow long weekend folks.... slings.... baseball.... baseball tryouts... more baseball practice... tis the season...lol
> 
> so what did everyone else do this weekend


I know the feeling my boy hase base practice 2 days a week for 3 hour and 2 games aweek then the girls have dance and competion dance practice. I feel your pain lol


----------



## ChaseK

Hey Chad sorry I missed your call earlier today. If you want I got my phone now an will be available all evenin if you wanna try again. Thanks!


----------



## kellynmb

hardbreak said:


> shooter shirts


ya Ill take 1blue,and 1 tan.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Sounds like you are really keeping busy! Did my shop ever contact you, I gave him your info and he said he would. He really liked my fire sling. If not, you can go here and get the phone number http://oakridgearchery.net/ . Just tell him who you are and Tonya gave you his info because he was going to talk to you about putting some in the shop. The only choice he has there is the bowtech ones and a peice of rope to attach with a zip tie and lighter.


----------



## hardbreak

We will be putting in the shirt order today or tomorrow. For those of you that are wanting them I need to have your shirt sizes. I will probably have the shirts back no later than Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## hardbreak

Tonya.....the guy at your shop has not contacted us yet. Chad will give him a call.


----------



## ChaseK

I'll get 1 small blue one.


----------



## zestycj7

I have my clubs Big Game shoot this Sunday. It's a one arrow 42 unmarked 3-D shoot. Ranges from 10 feet out to 80 yards. It should be a blast of a shoot, and there should be a good amount of non-sight finger shooters so I can have ppl to shhot with. We have two food stands set up on the range for burgers,dogs,chips and cold soda pop.
I will let ya'll know how I ended up and post pics when I get home from the shoot. Here is a link for the shoot flyer.http://www.orancobowmen.org/
Don.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Shirts look great I will be putting in an order soon


----------



## Stubby'smom

> I have my clubs Big Game shoot this Sunday. It's a one arrow 42 unmarked 3-D shoot. Ranges from 10 feet out to 80 yards. It should be a blast of a shoot, and there should be a good amount of non-sight finger shooters so I can have ppl to shhot with. We have two food stands set up on the range for burgers,dogs,chips and cold soda pop.
> I will let ya'll know how I ended up and post pics when I get home from the shoot. Here is a link for the shoot flyer.http://www.orancobowmen.org/
> Don.


That sounds like a fun shoot! Good luck!


----------



## kellynmb

Yes shooting shirts look great.


----------



## Bowmaddness

First 3d shoot of the year I'm excited!!


----------



## hardbreak

Happy Birthday Chase!


----------



## ChaseK

hardbreak said:


> Happy Birthday Chase!


Thanks y'all!

Chey I know you saw what I was doin to bring in my 21st bday but here's a pic for y'all that ain't quite got spring there yet. 

This is Raccoon Key on the coast of Ga at sunset. we'll be back tonight too! I'm stoked.


----------



## kellynmb

Thats cool look like fun.


----------



## zestycj7

Had an awsome time today at my clubs 3-D shoot, weather was awsome, mid 70's almost no wind and shot with some great ppl. I ended up bringing home a 2nd. place and won a brand new fully setup PSE Stinger bow. Here are a few pics from today.
Don.


----------



## Bowmaddness

Congrats


----------



## hardbreak

Congrats Don! It sounds like it was a great shoot! We always love to see pics of all the different shoots and hunts.


----------



## Stubby'smom

That is an awesome pic by the beach! Don- congrats on your excellent shooting at your 3D! 3D starts here this weekend for me and also have a mini fita. We had state this weekend and I wish I could say I did as well as you. Ended up 5th in first flight womens bowhunter and that is ok except my score was not very good for what I average so I was disappointed that way. I average 296 and I shot a 289! I believe the top score was 295 so I am really disappointed in myself. I did have a ton of fun though. I love shooting with new people and for once I shot better than everyone on my bale. Saturday night there was a banquet and the entertainment was a comedy hypnotist. That's the first time I have seen a hypnotist and I recommend to everyone to try and see one! It was really good! My son shot and he had a ton of fun, which was great to see. He prefers to shoot 3D but discovered that he could meet some kids his age that shoot spots and had a blast meeting them. My hubby shot Sunday morning and he shot 11 points better than his regional score and ended up 4th place in his flight. I am proud of him for that because he has been struggling some and it is a personal best. We were all sporting our awesome CNC slings too!


----------



## Bowmaddness

I'm a shamed of myself:angry


----------



## Bowmaddness

I'm a shamed of myself:angry


----------



## kellynmb

well verybody has those.


----------



## Bowmaddness

Lol I guess


----------



## Bowmaddness

Chad and chey
Slings made it this morning and they are awesome I will have pics up tonight


----------



## Bowmaddness

Chad and chey
Slings made it this morning and they are awesome I will have pics up tonight


----------



## rednecbowhunter

should have a package comming tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will post pics when I get them


----------



## Bowmaddness




----------



## Bowmaddness




----------



## Stubby'smom

Well, I have pics on my computer but photobucket is down now!


----------



## Stubby'smom

BTW, nice looking bows and slings!


----------



## Bowmaddness

Thanks


----------



## Stubby'smom

Still can't get on photobucket to download pics of my new sling! Chad and Chey did a great job on it and it really makes the bow pop! BTW, good morning everyone. Anyone going to any shoots this weekend? We have 2, a mini fita and a 3D.


----------



## hardbreak

For those of you that ordered the shirts...please hold off on sending the money for them. I just talked to the lady that does them for us and she just had surgery last Friday so it is going to be a little bit before she can do them. I will let you know asap.


----------



## zestycj7

Mornig all. Got a 2 day 3-D shoot starting today, going to be in the high 90's all weekend so it should be a great weekend.
Here is a link for the shoot, 
Don. http://www.cbhsaa.net/flyers/CBH/MojaveApril 2011snakeinvitational.pdf


----------



## kellynmb

Hey guys if any is in the area of myrtle beach ,sc in Aug. We are having a 3-D shoot at BassPro shop it will be 10 targets and shooting from elevated tree stands on our tracker padd out side . It is a hunting class only shoot what you brung No SPEED LIMIT. Out to 40 yard none yardage. Havnt got all detail on prizes yet but it will be good. If your close come and shoot.


----------



## hardbreak

sounds like it could be a fun time... not sure i can make it right now due to work but i love the s.c. area and would love to be there...


----------



## hardbreak

evening all... workin on a couple big orders right now... then a few small and we should see a lil sun at the end of the tunnel... lol we'll see though hasn't been that way at all for a while now


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Got the slings and they looked great. The guy was happy with them. Hey I saw some of the BA sling shots today. Did yall make the slings for them? Thay look like your work


----------



## hardbreak

ummmmmmmmm ..... didn't spill the beans yet butttttttt lol you just did.... BA slingshots was just released and they are pretty fun ... so now you see one of the projects we were working on

lol i knew if we kept quiet someone would figure it out in a lil bit..... well that lil bit was just about a week since release


----------



## Bowmaddness

Chad I will get that check sent to you I got side tracked doing my YouTube video series I will get it sent to ya tomorrow plus did you like my idea bout the slings for autism awareness


----------



## hardbreak

actually yes i did.... we do some other organizations already but always willing to help


----------



## Bowmaddness

Good deal


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Sorry Chad. LOL My shop owners son got 2 of the sling shots in today and I saw the rubber piece that the sling was attached with and knew it was your work they do look cool. I get to put some together tomorrow and at with them. I will let you know what I think. The sling looked great to.


----------



## hardbreak

lol nah its cool i was just waiting to see who noticed first and it was you


----------



## zestycj7

Morning everyon. Hope ya'll have a great day.
Don.


----------



## wsbark01

Well where are the pictures of the sling shots??


----------



## hardbreak

soon as another shipment gets in we'll post pics of the production model


----------



## kellynmb

Good morning CNC Sling Staffers


----------



## hardbreak

(\ /)
( . .)
C('')('') ♥ Happy Easter!


----------



## zestycj7

Happy Easter to you too, Chad.
Got any pics of pink,black and gray slings? My wife just got the pink PSE Chaos and needs a sling.
Thanks.
Don.


----------



## Bowmaddness

Happy Easter to you chad and chey and all the cnc staffers


----------



## Bowmaddness

i sorta got cnc sling on youtube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s8N5AujpZM


----------



## kellynmb

happy easter every one.


----------



## RackAssasin

bump!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Here is my new Specialist with my new CNC sling.


----------



## Bowmaddness

Awesome choose in colors.


----------



## kellynmb

nice bow sling looked great.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Thanks! Chad and Chey did a great job on the sling. Funny how something like that can totally change the whole look of the bow, thanks CNC!


----------



## hardbreak

For those of you asking, here is the website to the archery sling shots.....

http://badassslingshots.com/index.php


----------



## Stubby'smom

Hope everyone had a good day. Ours was soggy!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Good morning!


----------



## wsbark01

hardbreak said:


> For those of you asking, here is the website to the archery sling shots.....
> 
> http://badassslingshots.com/index.php


Man those are B.A.!


----------



## kellynmb

Good night to everyone in CNC Sling country.


----------



## bcampbell_asa

hay ya'll i need to order a new bow sling for Kim's new bow would like it camo and lime green can you help?


----------



## Stubby'smom

Go here http://www.cncslings.com/ or pm hardbreak. They really make some killer slings that pop!


----------



## hardbreak

bcampbell_asa said:


> hay ya'll i need to order a new bow sling for Kim's new bow would like it camo and lime green can you help?


Hey Bill long time no see!


----------



## ChaseK

Down here in Augusta for the ASA. Wish me luck!


----------



## wsbark01

ChaseK said:


> Down here in Augusta for the ASA. Wish me luck!


Good Luck! I shoot London in just over a month and can't wait! It's gonna be my 3rd year in a row and this year I'm shooting the team shoot and my son is gonna shoot in the Eagle class!


----------



## kellynmb

had a great shoot today placed second out of 6 shooters in open class.


----------



## newbster98

Just got back from a big shooting weekend it was long but very fun I shot my personal best thanks again CNC again for some awsome slings


----------



## Stubby'smom

Congrats to all who shot this weekend. Our club had a 3D this weekend and I took 1st of 3 women shooters and had a personal best score. Not bad for windy, snowy crappy weather and me not feeling good either. I almost didn't shoot but was anxious to start my 3D season. I found out how much different it is to shoot in a winter jacket! It was snowing for part of the course too!


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

How many of you are planning to go to London?


----------



## ChaseK

Wish I could but it's only like 9 hours away! Haha. 

Good luck to yall tho!


----------



## hardbreak

ChaseK said:


> Wish I could but it's only like 9 hours away! Haha.
> 
> Good luck to yall tho!


It's a 8 hour drive for us to get there.


----------



## ChaseK

Don't tempt me. My Jeep gets a whoppin 15 mpgs. Hahaha


----------



## ChaseK

Couple snapshots from Augusta. 




















































Cool shot. I knocked the guys blazer off an stuck it in the 12 ring at 30 yards haha. He gave me the vane as a souvenir. Lol









Team Shoot.


----------



## hardbreak

Sweet! How did you shoot?

Don't get me started on gas/mpg! We are take our truck to all the shoots....mileage sucks compared to the car.


----------



## ChaseK

Shot even for the week. Was up and down but I'm happy with it. 

I was 18 up thru 7 on the second round but shot 5 straight durn it.


----------



## wsbark01

hardbreak said:


> Sweet! How did you shoot?
> 
> Don't get me started on gas/mpg! We are take our truck to all the shoots....mileage sucks compared to the car.


So are you all going there as a vendor or are you shooting or both? i will be in London on Friday for the team shoot and my son and i will be there for the shoot on Saturday. We would love to meet you guys and let everyone know how CNC slings are the BOMB!


----------



## kellynmb

good morning CNC


----------



## kellynmb

The shoot looked like fun


----------



## kellynmb

good after noon CNC


----------



## Bowmaddness

i got a 3d shoot coming up on sunday i will definally post pic


----------



## kellynmb

cool want to see them


----------



## Bowmaddness

The 3d shoot was a blast this past Sunday.. I didn't lose any arrows this time except on the 50/50 haha pic coming soon.


----------



## Bowmaddness




----------



## Bowmaddness

That's my cousin..my arrows are orange.


----------



## hardbreak

awesome more pics coming????
want to see more


----------



## Bowmaddness

Yeah sure do I got two more.


----------



## Bowmaddness




----------



## Bowmaddness




----------



## Bowmaddness




----------



## kellynmb

pics look great shoting looks good also


----------



## Bowmaddness

Thanks


----------



## kellynmb

good night CNC slings


----------



## zestycj7

My wife and I shot a 3-D yesterday. We both took 1st. in our classes. My wife can't wait to get her new sling and to see what Chey comes up with for a color combo.
Right now she has mine on her bow and I had to use an old one I had.
Don.


----------



## camo711

Great looking slings!

Keep this one at the top!


----------



## zestycj7

I have a big shoot this weekend..http://www.cbhsaa.net/flyers/CBH/Revised Broadhead-2011.pdf.
I hope to bring home a good place finish with my CNC sling.
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up out there CNC Sling staffers.


----------



## wsbark01

Chad and Chey, are you guys coming to London?


----------



## zestycj7

My wife and I had a good time at the California State Broadhead Championships this past weekend. I ended up bringing home 3rd. place.
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

shoot looked like fun


----------



## sc4x4truck

alot of good pics are up good shooting guys


----------



## zestycj7

I am shooting in another State Championship shoot this weekend...http://www.orancobowmen.org/flyers/NFAA Sectional 2011.pdf.
I hope to give a good showing...Go team CNC Slings.
Don.


----------



## hardbreak

Don....it looks like you are having a lot of fun at this shoots! Thank you for all the pics!

Wes....we will not be at London. Our son ended up having 3 sets of double headers this weekend and we can't expect grandma to take him to that many. We will be at Metropolis no matter what!


----------



## kellynmb

great pics


----------



## zestycj7

Had a good weekend, ended up finishing in 2nd in my class, behind Gary McCain.
This was my first field shoot. 28 field, 28 animal and 28 hunter targets for the weekend.
Don.


----------



## wsbark01

hardbreak said:


> Don....it looks like you are having a lot of fun at this shoots! Thank you for all the pics!
> 
> Wes....we will not be at London. Our son ended up having 3 sets of double headers this weekend and we can't expect grandma to take him to that many. We will be at Metropolis no matter what!


I was hoping to see you all there but either way we had a great weekend. I came in 21st in bow novice with a 12up, so I finished in the money and Tanner finished 9th in the Eagle class. He had a lot of fun as I did to! This was Tanner's first large shoot and he didn't shoot at any 14's because I told him to just shoot at the 10 ring, so I think that he did well!


----------



## zestycj7

Good morning everyone.
The shoot I shot last weekend wasn't the Ca. state like I thought. It was the NFAA Southwest Outdoor Sectional, It was a two day shoot. The shoot I have Sunday is the California State Field Chamionship. My wife, Sue and Iwill be shooting it at the Oranco Bowmens range 20 min. up the freeway from our home. Here is a link to the shoots flyer....http://www.cbhsaa.net/flyers/CBH/2011 state field flyer1.pdf.
Don.


----------



## Bowmaddness

I'm heading to a 3d shoot this coming weekend anyone wanna see some pics?


----------



## hardbreak

We always love to see pics!


----------



## zestycj7

Pics from the California State Outdoor Field Championships.
Don.


----------



## kellynmb

great pics looked like fun


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Stubby'smom

Pics are awesome guys! Some good shooting too!


----------



## kellynmb

Good morrning CNC man is it hot out hard to get any shooting in wish we had a indoor range , But no Owell, Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Bowmaddness

cant wait till hunting season rolls around


----------



## onetohunt

great slings......ttt


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up CNC slings


----------



## kellynmb

good night CNC Slings


----------



## kellynmb

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## ChaseK

Hey guys how is everyone?!

Been crazy busy around here lately but wanted to stop in and say hey!

What's new with CNC Chey/Chad?

Looks like you've stayed busy with the boys an their baseball games lately!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

great slings


----------



## onetohunt

back to the top


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

Hello all!!!


----------



## hardbreak

ChaseK said:


> Hey guys how is everyone?!
> 
> Been crazy busy around here lately but wanted to stop in and say hey!
> 
> What's new with CNC Chey/Chad?
> 
> Looks like you've stayed busy with the boys an their baseball games lately!


It has been crazy busy around here too! Between trying to keep up with slings and our son, there is not anything new lately. Anything we have planned will have to wait until baseball season is over. The boy is on 2 teams this year so between practices, traveling for games, coaching, work, and slings there has not been much time to develop anything new for you guys. 
Everyone keep up all your good work and keep us posted!


----------



## wsbark01

Some new hardware!


----------



## onetohunt

wsbark01 said:


> Some new hardware!
> 
> View attachment 1115476


Nice!! Congrats!!!


----------



## onetohunt

evening bump


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## kellynmb

cool congrates


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## kellynmb

good morning CNC hope evry one is shooting straight.


----------



## onetohunt

Hello All!!


----------



## kellynmb

Ok time for a new sling and CNC Sling are the best


----------



## kellynmb

good moring CNC Slings


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

back to the top


----------



## onetohunt

up please


----------



## RackAssasin

been out of the game for a while. That catfish have been killer this summer and the drum are about to start heating up.. now... Drum? or early bow season white tail?? decisions decisions.......


----------



## RackAssasin

Chad,







MOVE!!!


----------



## hardbreak

RackAssasin said:


> Chad,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOVE!!!




LOL David!!! I am working on trying to find us something, but I have my requirements. Chad doesn't care where he goes.


----------



## hardbreak

Okay you all, baseball season is finally over. It has kept us very busy this summer. Now is everybody getting ready for hunting season?


----------



## hardbreak

Don....I did not forget you .....send me a pm with what colors your wife wants.


----------



## RackAssasin

bump for the evening.


----------



## RackAssasin

bump..


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

good Sunday morning to all!!


----------



## RackAssasin

did a lot of work yesterday at the hunting club. Getting things into order. Got a lot left to do but we're getting there. Hope all of you are doing the same!! bow season is right around the corner (sep 10 for nc)!!!!


----------



## RackAssasin

bump for the a.m. 



chad....



move.


----------



## hardbreak

Twas the night before school started, when all through the town, the parents were cheering... It was a riotous sound! By 8, kids were washed and tucked into bed... Where memories of homework filled them with dread!
New pencils, new folders, new notebooks too!
New teachers, new friends... Their anxiety grew!
The parents just giggled when they learned of this fright- and shouted upstairs: Go To Bed! It's A School Night!


----------



## hardbreak

Getting ready to head out to the Vortex Open in the morning!


----------



## RackAssasin

Have fun Chadwick. Call me tomorrow.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## kellynmb

whats up CNC hope everyone is ready for hunting season.


----------



## onetohunt

great slings here, hunting season is close!!


----------



## 419deerhunter

I know im not on your Pro staff but thought I would post a pic of my CNC sling rocking the Ohio State colors. Went from sling from bass pro to this and will NOT go back! You have a customer for life!


----------



## psefan

hi everyone sorry iv been out of the loop for a while. Been quite sick and in and out of hospital and recently i had knee surgery, but hope im on the road to recovery. Good luck staffers and supporters in any upcoming shoots.


----------



## onetohunt

up to the top


----------



## onetohunt

back up


----------



## RackAssasin

bizump


----------



## onetohunt

to the top


----------



## kellynmb

deer season is here.


----------



## RackAssasin

bump for the day.


----------



## ChaseK

Chad/Chey?! Hello?! Where y'all at?!

Ain't even seen y'all on FB lately. You got a PM from me a hot minute ago. Haha

Hope all is well.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## RackAssasin

Chey, yall need to get on the ball about moving down here... lol


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

hi all ... hope everyone is doing well... let us know how your hunting season is goin and post some pics


----------



## johnh1720

Guess who's back? It's Johnny!!!


----------



## RackAssasin

bumpage...


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for Chad and Chey.


----------



## kellynmb

Glad to see John back


----------



## Mathewsman222

Great people to deal with!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Been with them for about a year and half or two years!!!! Products last a LONG TIME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RackAssasin

bump


----------



## johnh1720

Thanks Kelly. I am glad to be back.


----------



## kellynmb

whats up CnC slings


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

bump for you guys.


----------



## RackAssasin

here's my first kill of the season.. this little speed doe had it coming.. A lot of built up frustration fuel the flight of this arrow.

It would have a CNC sling on it but cough cough, im waiting for Chey to hook a brotha up on my new sling for my new Elite Pulse.


----------



## onetohunt

RackAssasin said:


> here's my first kill of the season.. this little speed doe had it coming.. A lot of built up frustration fuel the flight of this arrow.
> 
> It would have a CNC sling on it but cough cough, im waiting for Chey to hook a brotha up on my new sling for my new Elite Pulse.



Congrats on the kill!


----------



## martin_hottie

RackAssasin said:


> here's my first kill of the season.. this little speed doe had it coming.. A lot of built up frustration fuel the flight of this arrow.
> 
> It would have a CNC sling on it but cough cough, im waiting for Chey to hook a brotha up on my new sling for my new Elite Pulse.




:tongue: 

Nice doe there David. You do realize that I have had dogs bigger than that right? LOL :angel:

I seem to know somebody that is getting a nice sized hefty box in the mail by the end of the week, with stuff for his girlfriend too.....but I guess I could always keep it.....


----------



## hardbreak

Any other pics out there? How is hunting season going for all of you? We will be hitting the woods in a week and a half!


----------



## RackAssasin

Ill take the. Box


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## RackAssasin

i like turtles.


----------



## kellynmb

Cool doe hope everyone is having a good season


----------



## RackAssasin

Bump.


----------



## hardbreak

only 4 more days ... man this sucks


----------



## kellynmb

ready to do some shooting. been raining in the afternoons lately.


----------



## hardbreak

ya thats s.c. for ya.... man i miss living down there i love that state


----------



## RackAssasin

Well youre suppose to be making moves to come down here, chump!! make something happen!


----------



## kellynmb

Ya great state love living here . Plus working for BassPro Shop is pretty nice to.


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up CNC sling country.


----------



## Bowmaddness

cant wait till tomorrow i am going hunting after school i am all pumped up!!!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## kellynmb

Ya want be able to hunt tell Thrusday or Friday


----------



## Stubby'smom

ttt


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up CNC country


----------



## RackAssasin

bump


----------



## Bowmaddness

went out today seen one but i couldn't see what it was it ran down into a hollow


----------



## kellynmb

Had our club championship yeaterday I placed first. Shot 164 out of 15 targets.


----------



## hardbreak

awesome news kelly keep up the good work... hope u get to bag a big ol swamp donkey soon


----------



## Bowmaddness

hardbreak said:


> awesome news kelly keep up the good work... hope u get to bag a big ol swamp donkey soon


How's the hunting been up your way Chad?


----------



## kellynmb

Can't wait been seeing some does and a spike but no swamp donkey, thanks though.


----------



## RackAssasin

bumpage..


----------



## hardbreak

no problem.... looks like i can finally hit the woods for the first time .... long weekend... yaaaayyyy climber is comfy


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## RackAssasin

where are yall at?? I know you midwest boys have stuck something already.. Yalls season has GOT to be going better than mine.


----------



## kellynmb

went to some GMA land today saw 10 turkeys no deer.


----------



## kellynmb

Ready to hunt off tuesday.


----------



## kellynmb

whats up CNC


----------



## RackAssasin

gooooooood morning..


----------



## Stubby'smom

Anyone get anything? I have set up my Specialist for hunting but haven't been able to get out. Sorry I have not been on here much either. I have been on AT but my hubby was diagnosed with cancer this August and things have been very busy. He has had radiation every day for the past 6 weeks (Monday thru Friday) and also chemo therapy. We had to travel a long ways to the radiation every day but at least that is over now. He'll be doing chemo for a week out of each month now for the next year. Hopefully that will take care of it! Anyway, just wanted to explain things. I'm hoping things will settle down for awhile and planning on attending Iowa and other indoor shoots this season. Anyone else going to the Iowa Pro AM?


----------



## RackAssasin

^Prayers sent, StubbysMom


----------



## Stubby'smom

Thanks! He goes off chemo today so round 3 done!


----------



## hardbreak

Our prayers are with you and your family Stubby's mom!


----------



## kellynmb

our prayers for family and you syubby's mom.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Thanks everyone! It's been overwhelming the support our family has been getting. Our church is having a benefit dinner and silent auction tonight. He did mention to me this morning that he is still thinking about getting a ground blind and doing some rifle hunting. He is afraid to shoot a bow because he has a hickman line to his heart and the tubing is on the outside of him. He is leary that the string could catch the lines and pull it out of him. I do like to shoot by myself, but I also miss shooting with him.


----------



## Bowmaddness

How's he doing stubbys mom


----------



## Stubby'smom

He's very tired and has trouble eating. The benefit went great tonight. Anyone get a deer this weekend?


----------



## Stubby'smom

good morning!


----------



## RackAssasin

lunch bump


----------



## Stubby'smom

My daughter's bow should be here tomorrow! I can't wait to get her new sling on it too! It may not make it to Christmas lol!


----------



## Stubby'smom

the bow came in and I am so excited to get it all decked out! Hope everyone has a good weekend and good luck hunters!


----------



## kellynmb

Good afternoon am ready for a new season shooting


----------



## RackAssasin

bump bump bump bump it up!


----------



## kellynmb

hunting friday


----------



## RackAssasin

I'll be in the woods Thur, Sat morning, and all day sunday. The weather is just now coming around. Hoping to score.


----------



## bayouarchery

Pm sent


----------



## kellynmb

ya hope to score tomorrow.


----------



## Stubby'smom

good luck!


----------



## kellynmb

Hope every one is having a great night


----------



## kellynmb

good morning CNC


----------



## RackAssasin

salutations


----------



## hardbreak

Everyone have a Happy and sfae Thanksgiving!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Hope everyone had a wonderful Turkey day! We had dinner here and everyone just left about 45 min ago.


----------



## RackAssasin

I ate until i hit "the wall," and then kept eating.. I was misreable most of the day. LoL.

oh yea, nice tree rat, Chad.


----------



## Stubby'smom

ttt


----------



## kellynmb

ya we had dinner at work I ate tell I couldnt hold any more


----------



## Stubby'smom

I got the house pretty much all decorated for Christmas now. The kids and I did a bunch of Christmas shopping yesterday. Tomorrow is my son's birthday and we are taking my family of 6 plus 6 of his friends to the range and having his party there. It should be interesting, only 1 of his friends has ever shot before! He will be 11. Yesterday was like Christmas for me too, I got new stabilizers in the mail and also my shooter shirts came back from the embroiderer. See you all later and happy Christmas shopping!


----------



## RackAssasin

disney world bump!


----------



## kellynmb

whats up CNC


----------



## kellynmb

raining and cold no shooting today


----------



## Stubby'smom

Anyone else getting ready for Iowa?


----------



## kellynmb

Dont have any shoots tell Jan. can't wait


----------



## terryracing86

Chad.....................get ahold of me, you have my #, still have not received our slings nor have you replied back to my text for the past month and half now..........


----------



## hardbreak

sorry all we been around but not on phone on puter much... it has been pretty much work sleep and hospital for quite a while so if u need something just drop us a line the other half is going to be around more now but i will still be going to the hospital and work 
chey will make sure u are all taken care of if there is something u want or need


----------



## martin_hottie

For the last 2 months, we have spent a lot of time at the hospital, and even though I will still be spending time there, I will be around much more now. If you all need anything just pm Chad's name and I will get back to you.

How is the hunting season going for everyone? I just saw a pic of a dog tail shot off by a bow.


----------



## RackAssasin

Who would do such a thing!?!? :angel:


----------



## Stubby'smom

Just got the pink sling for my daughter's bow today. It's so blingy she's going to love it! I think the pink matches her bow perfectly too!


----------



## kellynmb

Hope everyone is having a great night


----------



## kellynmb

hope everyone has a great chrismas


----------



## RackAssasin

bumpage


----------



## hardbreak

Hoping everyone has a safe and very Merry Christimas!!!

° _██_*。*./ \ .˛* .˛.*.★* *★ 。*
˛. (´• ̮•)*˛°*/.♫.♫\*˛.* ˛_Π_____. * ˛*
.°( . • . ) ˛°./• '♫ ' •\.˛*./______/~＼ *. ˛*.。˛* ˛. *。
*(...'•'.. ) *˛╬╬╬╬╬˛°.｜田田 ｜門｜╬╬╬╬ .
¯˜"*°•♥•°*"˜¯`´¯˜"*°•♥•°*"˜¯` ´¯˜"*°´¯˜"*°•♥•°*"˜¯`´¯˜"*°•


----------



## kellynmb

MerryChrismas to everyone


----------



## Stubby'smom

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday.


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up CNC slings


----------



## Bowmaddness

What's up guys


----------



## hardbreak

Wishing everyone a safe and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Sorry guys I haven't checked in lately. Been going through some rough stuff. I was wondering are you guys making any paracord bracelets? I seen some on here and thought they were cool.


----------



## hardbreak

yeppers sure do


----------



## Stubby'smom

Anybody else going to Iowa this weekend for the Pro Am?


----------



## RackAssasin

bump TTT


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up CNC


----------



## Stubby'smom

Showed off my sling in Iowa this weekend and took 2nd in my class to boot! It was a blast! I shot my best score ever on Saturday and held my own today. CNC doesn't offer contingency do they?!


----------



## hardbreak

lol not yet but maybe in the future we will


----------



## Stubby'smom

lol, worth a shot!


----------



## Stubby'smom

ttt


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## kellynmb

got to love the CNC slings


----------



## Stubby'smom

Shot the MAA 18 meter 2 weeks ago (almost) and shooting regionals this weekend. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## RackAssasin

bump TTT


----------



## kellynmb

finally have a shop in town with a indoor range been shooting indoor some for the first time like it a lot.


----------



## kellynmb

shoot indoor tonight had a great time.


----------



## kellynmb

CNC best slings out there


----------



## kellynmb

shot indoor shoot friday night won shooting the best slings on the market. Keeping CNC on top.


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up CNC


----------



## kellynmb

Shot indoor again tonight won . Go CNC slings on top


----------



## js429

Do you accept youth archers that are interested in staff shooting?


----------



## Mathewsman222

The website is down, You all still in business??? Tried sending you an email but...


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up cnc slings


----------



## kellynmb

whats up cnc slings lets hear from you guys out there on staff.


----------



## kellynmb

hope everyone is doing well


----------



## dogguy

Doing well. Just competed in the CanAm police and fire games hosted by protective services in St Cloud MN. Took a silver in the indoor target shoot on Tuesday. 
Shane


----------



## kellynmb

Congrates on the shoot. Keeping CNC on top.


----------



## kellynmb

whats upCNC slings


----------



## RackAssasin

bumpity bump.


----------



## kellynmb

CNC slings the best out there


----------



## Stubby'smom

Why is the website down? Did it move? Anyway, the kids and I have been showing off our slings quite a bit this summer and doing some winning too. My son took first at the state target tournament, I took 2nd. We have been shooting a bunch of local 3D's and have the state feild this weekend.


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up CNC Slings


----------



## kellynmb

CNC Slings best out there


----------



## kellynmb

Whats up CNC Slings


----------



## kellynmb

CNC Slings the best out there


----------



## kellynmb

whats up CNC


----------



## RackAssasin

Chad.. answer your phone.


----------



## kellynmb

Best Slings out there


----------



## RackAssasin

Paging Chad Byers..


----------



## kellynmb

whats up CNC slings


----------



## wsbark01

Seeing as how they haven't logged on since July 21st and their web site is down and they arent answering phone calls I would assume that CNC Slings is no more! It's kinda sad because they made some great slings and I enjoyed showing off ours! I had some orders for them but it looks like I am going to have to take them some where else. I hate that this happened but it seems to be the trend on AT in the last few years where people start a company, get a staff, and it over welmes them! Sad to see this happen!

But please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Radford Wooly

????? Out of business or what?


----------

